# Food plots are baiting



## red neck richie (Jan 24, 2018)

How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm not against hunting over corn, but really???? 
If you think they are the same you are a bit touched. Pouring out a bag of corn vs plowing, testing soil, fertilizing and seeding. Watering.... 
Really nothing in common.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 24, 2018)

lonesome dove said:


> I'm not against hunting over corn, but really????
> If you think they are the same you are a bit touched. Pouring out a bag of corn vs plowing, testing soil, fertilizing and seeding. Watering....
> Really nothing in common.



Both didn't happen naturally. They were manipulated for the purpose of attracting deer.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 24, 2018)

Got no problem with either. I promise my food plots do much more than slinging corn though. Not even close to the same, though many folks who have no clue will argue otherwise.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 24, 2018)

I think, sir, you are looking for something to stir the pot with or to argue about. 

Not sure of your M-O when deer hunting, but plant 15-20 acres of successful plots (and show us some photos) and then come back with your uninformed question. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=909567


Respectfully -

Jim


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 24, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> I think, sir, you are looking for something to stir the pot with or to argue about.
> 
> Not sure of your M-O when deer hunting, but plant 15-20 acres of successful plots (and show us some photos) and then come back with your uninformed question.
> 
> ...



I have more trail cam pics of deer over corn piles that I do in the food plots. Respectfully.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 24, 2018)

Richie - typically you would get more pics on corn, mineral stations and on trails than in food plots. 

That is predicated largely on two factors. 

Corn, mineral stations and trails are a lot easier to focus the cam on and food plots (by their nature) are large and harder to photograph with trail cams. 

This is the exact reason that corn and minerals are used to assess the deer herd on farms each summer. 

I fear your use of the term “respectfully” was used in a facetious and mocking manner - mine was sincere.  

People are different and opinions vary. Stirring the pot and mockery solve nothing. 

Jim


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 24, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Richie - typically you would get more pics on corn, mineral stations and on trails than in food plots.
> 
> That is predicated largely on two factors.
> 
> ...



Not at all brother. I respect your opinion but respectfully disagree with you. The stir the pot was because I know how you and others hunt over food plots and I find it to be the same as baiting.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 24, 2018)

Lol. Food plots are vegetation. You can't gather acorns or muscadines and move them to a pile either.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 24, 2018)

Richie, 

I am archery only and I don’t think I have hunted over a food plot but 2-3 times in the last three years.  

Typically, I have about 50 hunts per year. 

I hunt the woods and the trails leading to the plots so maybe you consider that the same thing. 

If I could give you a piece of advice, it would be to quit now. I genuinely don’t believe you are gonna get much help in your argument and it is a fight you are gonna lose. 

What help you do get is likely to come from folks that either can’t or won’t plant for the deer and may jump on the bandwagon. 

We pull and hold deer - and these plots FEED the deer - nearly all year long. 

Good luck -

Jim


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 24, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Richie,
> 
> I am archery only and I don’t think I have hunted over a food plot but 2-3 times in the last three years.
> 
> ...



I don't want any help. Just letting you know my opinion in an open forum. Keep on hunting those food plots.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 24, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Lol. Food plots are vegetation. You can't gather acorns or muscadines and move them to a pile either.



You wanna bet?


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2018)

Based on you logic the following are all the same.
-Raising chickens and eating at KFC.
-Being a cotton farmer and wearing a Hanes t-shirt
-Growing timber on your land and buying a bottle of pine sol.
-Being a tobacco farmer and smoking.


----------



## Son (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm not against hunting plots or corn. But, i don't hunt over either. My favorite hunting spots are in the thick where the bucks hang out. Really appreciate those who put out bait, and i do want food plots on the property. Both keeps the does there, and where the does are. There will be bucks nearby, even if they don't show during day.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 24, 2018)

My 9 year old ask me several times this past season, why is it OK to hunt over a food plot but not over corn? He says you put out seed to grow food for the deer and put corn out for the deer to eat. All I could tell him is that's just the way it is. Same thing in my book and apparently the same in the eye of young ones. With that said I do plant food plot here at the house for the kids to hunt over and I enjoy watching.


----------



## walters (Jan 24, 2018)

*Hunter*

There is a big difference and any hunter knows it is,
I can tell u several reasons why but u wouldn't understand if u have to ask that question, but one great reason is you are giving back to the land when u plant, more than deer benefit from a food plot, all u doing when u poor corn out is taking from the land.


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2018)

It’s definitely not the same , and I hunt over both , and plant several acres of food plots and pour out a few tons of corn every season , but my food plots are providing now when 95 percent of hunters who hunt over corn have quit feeding  , to be honest I like to scatter corn in my food plots during season , especially if I plan on hunting it !


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 24, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> What say you?



I'd say that exact same argument has been had on here a thousand times and not a single person has changed their mind.

I'd say reputable biologists have tried to explain the difference based on benefits to the herd and still no minds were changed.

I'd say try to be more creative with your trolling.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2018)

I’ve changed my mind. Deer do love corn more than oats.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2018)

Corn is easier & better at attracting deer. Deer love corn. U could scatter corn over a area the size of a food plot and get wat more pics than over a green patch. They eat green. But would go to the corn scattered be fore the green. 
I’m convinced now.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 25, 2018)

This post is just a troll baiting for an argument. 

Who cares how another man legally hunts, mind your business go about your way. Got a problem with the legislation take it to the State Reps.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jan 25, 2018)

I do both year round. Feels the same to me. Really enjoy watching all the critters that benefit from both. Kill most all my deer on public land without either.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 25, 2018)

If T.P. were here (60,000+ post and hes gone) he would tell you that your presentation is too obvious. These old posters on here are getting smart and difficult to bait into a troll thread. Next time try to hide your bait a little better if you want to catch more.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 25, 2018)

A monkey with a gun can kill a deer over corn. (Sorry just a fact). As far as hunting over corn verses food plot. I have no problem with it as long as you put out corn all year and not just in a 4 to10' area. A food plot feeds lots of deer for many days. Usually a feeder puts out corn long enough for an un skilled person to kill a deer. (Sorry again)


----------



## Whompascat (Jan 25, 2018)

Corn is for the lazy and unskilled side of hunting


----------



## MYRX (Jan 25, 2018)

Look at it from this prospective. If you went to Africa to hunt, you would hunt the plains game, (gem bucks, ibex, etc) out on natural plains. (I think this is similar to the way deer hunting should be). Now if you are a rich fat cat and want a leopard, then the guide kills an animal and baits the leopard, (I say corn and most food plots are a similar style hunting). It is about your ethics and your morals. I am glad I got my best three bucks hunting in their natural environment. I support having food plots to grow healthy deer. But would never hunt over one. Just my ethics. You have to live with your own feelings. The state law isn't what you answer to in the end.  This is just some food for thought. Not meant to anger anyone. I am in the QDMA and they strongly support making food plots...I however don't hunt over them.


----------



## Blisterapine (Jan 25, 2018)

OP is right.. you can split hairs , but they are pretty much the same thing.. and it doesn't matter! who cares...


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 25, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> I think, sir, you are looking for something to stir the pot with or to argue about.
> 
> Not sure of your M-O when deer hunting, but plant 15-20 acres of successful plots (and show us some photos) and then come back with your uninformed question.
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 25, 2018)

*wow*

tell the farmer in any county that has 3-150 acre crop fields with peanuts, corn and soybeans irrigated with pivots he has to keep fuel in......that hunting over bait is illegal.

He can't keep the hogs out if he tried real hard. The deer do just as much damage.

The line drawn threw the middle of the state saying "you can hunt deer over bait here, but you cannot hunt deer over bait here, but you can hunt hogs over bait anywhere in the state."

silly....

Georgia DNR is the laughing stock of all the free world on this subject, do not try to sugar coat it.

The last game warden that came on my farm and started a conversation about game feeders this is what I told him..... quote.. " my farm is fenced, my farm is a pen, to which I fed my cows and my goats and any other animals I own or otherwise in any fashion I see fit. Do not come back on my property without a warrant and you come up the drive and knock on my door like everybody else. Do I make myself clear."

s&r


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2018)

99.9 % of us hunt because we enjoy it. Do what you enjoy however you enjoy it without judging anyone.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'd say that exact same argument has been had on here a thousand times and not a single person has changed their mind.
> 
> I'd say reputable biologists have tried to explain the difference based on benefits to the herd and still no minds were changed.
> 
> I'd say try to be more creative with your trolling.



I did


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Anti-corn hunters scream about people baiting cause they can't afford to buy feeders and keep them full. The real cheap ones do nothing but hunt public land anyways..


----------



## Down4Count (Jan 25, 2018)

I hunt over both. The deer taste the same.


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Jan 25, 2018)

*This Exactly*



Wanderlust said:


> I do both year round. Feels the same to me. Really enjoy watching all the critters that benefit from both. Kill most all my deer on public land without either.



Seems like no matter how much effort I put into it, I wind up killing them where I have to work even harder for them.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 25, 2018)

It amazes me the difference in peoples personalities, hunting is finished for most of us this season so we have more time on our hands, some people "Jim Boyd for example" are posing useful questions and opinions that have us all thinking about the bigger picture and the enjoyment of hunting. On the other hand you've got people that serve no useful purpose here other than to stir poop, I'm guilty of it by posting this but it sure would be nice if we all just ignored them and maybe they would go away... just my opinion.


----------



## walters (Jan 25, 2018)

*Funny*



Browning Slayer said:


> Anti-corn hunters scream about people baiting cause they can't afford to buy feeders and keep them full. The real cheap ones do nothing but hunt public land anyways..



That's funny right there, I don't care who u are I own a 30k dollar tractor to do food plots, spend on lime, fertilizer, seed, I always thought corn hunters were the cheapos ,. Hunt how u want as long as it's legal. Corn is not legal where I live and hunt, hope they never do legalize it, but that's just my opinion


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2018)

Who cares? I'll agree that it doesn't take a lick more skill to shoot a deer out of a food plot than it does to shoot a deer eating corn out of a pile. The skill arguments are void. Planting a plot is more work, for sure. And more satisfying. And you don't need either one to hunt deer successfully to begin with. Why does it matter how other people hunt, anyway? Hunt how you like, as long as it's legal.

And this thread is a corn pile, not a food plot.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

Talk about baiting...............


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

walters said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who u are I own a 30k dollar tractor to do food plots, spend on lime, fertilizer, seed, I always thought corn hunters were the cheapos ,. Hunt how u want as long as it's legal. Corn is not legal where I live and hunt, hope they never do legalize it, but that's just my opinion



I hunt in the same county as you and I run feeders year round. Matter of fact, I'll be sitting under one this Saturday with an AR..


----------



## killerv (Jan 25, 2018)

Certainly looks like you know where the dinner table is!

I could care less what someone does as long as it is legal. I will admit, foodplots do take some of the hunting out of hunting. But in the end, its about filling my freezer.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?



Hello Drama queen! Food plots help keep deer fed and it can help hold them on property. Plots and baiting are two separate things.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2018)

Y'all boys got it all wrong, y'all will never learn. You put a jar of peanut butter in your trap. Check it early a.m. and late p.m. Makes getting those huge bucks so much easier


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2018)

THe end game of both food plots and corn is the deer are brought to an area so one can shoot them. One is the long way and one is the short way but the desired result is the same--a dead deer with food in its mouth that was artificially introduced by man


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2018)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Hello Drama queen! Food plots help keep deer fed and it can help hold them on property. Plots and baiting are two separate things.



Lol


----------



## TomC (Jan 25, 2018)

Whompascat said:


> Corn is for the lazy and unskilled side of hunting



Better not say that to the people making so many of these so-called hunting tv shows. They may take offense


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2018)

TomC said:


> Better not say that to the people making so many of these so-called hunting tv shows. They may take offense



Most of the ones I watch are shooting deer over food plots


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

TomC said:


> Better not say that to the people making so many of these so-called hunting tv shows. They may take offense



They see lotsa deer, though.  They must be excellent at scouting.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't put in any food plots.  I feel like they're very time consuming, expensive, and generally just require more effort than I really want to put forth.  But I don't have an issue with anyone hunting over a plot, a corn pile, or any other attractant either.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots  but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing.





Crakajak said:


> Talk about baiting...............






NCHillbilly said:


> Who cares?
> 
> And this thread is a corn pile, not a food plot.









spurrs and racks said:


> The last game warden that came on my  farm and started a conversation about game feeders this is what I told  him..... quote.. " my farm is fenced, my farm is a pen, to which I fed  my cows and my goats and any other animals I own or otherwise in any  fashion I see fit. Do not come back on my property without a warrant and  you come up the drive and knock on my door like everybody else. Do I  make myself clear."
> 
> s&r



Man, I bet you scared him clear back to his basic criminal investigator class where he studied introduction to the Open Fields Doctrine and the right to seize evidence that is in Plain View.  Some folks actually believe that a Keep Out or Posted sign is effective at stopping a law enforcement officer from doing his job anywhere outside the curtilage of a home.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=587501&highlight=

how many use food plots and doe in heat urine?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

tuo peek and dested means welcome all if you look at it backwards.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Throwback said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=587501&highlight=
> 
> how many use food plots and doe in heat urine?



My feeders are on the edge of my food plots. I've also used decoys with the doe urine. Works great on my power line!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> My feeders are on the edge of my food plots. I've also used decoys with the doe urine. Works great on my power line!



I use live decoys in my food plots  when I can.I use my atv sprayer to spray Tinks #69 in the food plot. Them big boys get very confused as to what they should do. See them here, smell them there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I use live decoys in my food plots  when I can.I use my atv sprayer to spray Tinks #69 in the food plot. Them big boys get very confused as to what they should do. See them here, smell them there.



I tried the live decoys once. Got the tar kicked out of me trying to tie a doe up to a tree. No thanks.. I still have scars on my leg.


----------



## cam88 (Jan 25, 2018)

I think it helps for the people that don't have the food sources available, especially if you own smaller plots of land. At the end of the day we are going to chase this subject in circles because everyone has there opinion and always will.


----------



## humdandy (Jan 25, 2018)

Throwback said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=587501&highlight=
> 
> how many use food plots and doe in heat urine?



I don't use urine of any kind.......I'm afraid it might spread CWD....

They should really outlaw deer urine!

I've planted corn in the past...it is expensive and labor intensive!  I'm not sure folks on GON know what they are talking about when it comes to hunting over corn.


----------



## Auburnbigbuckhunter (Jan 25, 2018)

Richie the deer u killed in ur profile pic was killed on a club that always hits over corn illegally... I know this because I was in that club and am not now for that reason. So I wouldn’t go down that road


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I tried the live decoys once. Got the tar kicked out of me trying to tie a doe up to a tree. No thanks.. I still have scars on my leg.





Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie the deer u killed in ur profile pic was killed on a club that always hits over corn illegally... I know this because I was in that club and am not now for that reason. So I wouldn’t go down that road



Oh no you ditent


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

My food plots & feeders are on the property lines. Hope this helps.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie the deer u killed in ur profile pic was killed on a club that always hits over corn illegally... I know this because I was in that club and am not now for that reason. So I wouldn’t go down that road





Makes a lot more sense with all of his "decriminalize corn" in the northern zone threads..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 25, 2018)

*open fields doc..........*

The open-fields doctrine (also open-field doctrine or open-fields rule), in the U.S. law of criminal procedure, is the legal doctrine that a "warrantless search of the area outside a property owner's curtilage" does not violate the Fourth Amendment to the United States Constitution.

An area is curtilage if it "harbors the intimate activity associated with the sanctity of a man's home and the privacies of life."[

Distinguishing open fields from curtilage
While open fields are not protected by the Fourth Amendment, the curtilage, or outdoor area immediately surrounding the home, may be protected. Courts have treated this area as an extension of the house and as such subject to all the privacy protections afforded a person’s home (unlike a person's open fields) under the Fourth Amendment. An area is curtilage if it "harbors the intimate activity associated with the sanctity of a man's home and the privacies of life."[9] Courts make this determination by examining "the proximity of the area claimed to be curtilage to the home, whether the area is included within an enclosure surrounding the home, the nature of the uses to which the area is put, and the steps taken by the resident to protect the area from observation by people passing by."[10] Theoretically, many structures might extend the curtilage protection to the areas immediately surrounding them. The courts have gone so far as to treat a tent as a home for Fourth Amendment purposes in the past.[11][12][13] (Note: these are 9th Circuit Court of Appeals cases and would not be binding authority in many, if not most, cases.) It is possible that the area immediately surrounding a tent (or any structure used as a home) might be considered curtilage.
Despite this rather broad interpretation of curtilage, the courts seem willing to find areas to be outside of the curtilage if they are in any way separate from the home (by a fence, great distance, other structures, even certain plants).[14]
4th amendment

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


s&r


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie the deer u killed in ur profile pic was killed on a club that always hits over corn illegally... I know this because I was in that club and am not now for that reason. So I wouldn’t go down that road



Corn works best that way when no one else can use it.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 25, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie the deer u killed in ur profile pic was killed on a club that always hits over corn illegally... I know this because I was in that club and am not now for that reason. So I wouldn’t go down that road



That just made this thread quiet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Corn works best that way when no one else can use it.



Man, did this thread just take a turn..


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2018)

brownhounds said:


> That just made this thread quiet.



Maybe for Richie


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, did this thread just take a turn..



I still like Richie. 
He has brought some conversation to the table.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> He has brought some conversation to the table.



Going to be a good one when he logs back on..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2018)

lots of good info in this thread


----------



## Auburnbigbuckhunter (Jan 25, 2018)

Just sayin. U open the door and I’m going to walk through it. If it wasn’t for the fact that me and my wife are best friends with the game warden, my wife would have gotten a ticket. She was hunting her stand and “someone” who just so happened to be a club official put a 50 gallon feeder up a trail less than 100 yards from her stand. We never knew it was there. He came by and got her then another officer came and got me out of my stand. Then comes to find out there is more than 500lbs of corn all over that club.. 


Like I said open the door about what should and shouldn’t be legal When u open a thread like this and I will walk through it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Just sayin. U open the door and I’m going to walk through it. If it wasn’t for the fact that me and my wife are best friends with the game warden, my wife would have gotten a ticket. She was hunting her stand and “someone” who just so happened to be a club official put a 50 gallon feeder up a trail less than 100 yards from her stand. We never knew it was there. He came by and got her then another officer came and got me out of my stand. Then comes to find out there is more than 500lbs of corn all over that club..
> 
> 
> Like I said open the door about what should and shouldn’t be legal When u open a thread like this and I will walk through it.





Man, I love this forum!


----------



## Auburnbigbuckhunter (Jan 25, 2018)

I didn’t really know Richie personally but he got in the club my last year and I know the stand he killed that deer from and there was corn less than 200 yards from it I can put money on it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> The open-fields doctrine (also open-field doctrine or open-fields rule), in the U.S. law of criminal procedure, is the legal doctrine that a "warrantless search of the area outside a property owner's curtilage" does not violate the Fourth Amendment to the United States Constitution.
> 
> An area is curtilage if it "harbors the intimate activity associated with the sanctity of a man's home and the privacies of life."[
> 
> ...




I wouldn't hang my hat on Wikipedia


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> lots of good info in this thread


Why yes, yes there is !



Browning Slayer said:


> Going to be a good one when he logs back on..



Mercy. I smell a advey change coming.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2018)

browning slayer said:


> Man, i love this forum!



x2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Mercy. I smell a advey change coming.



He could always delete the thread and remove any "incriminating" evidence.. I don't think this is how he thought his thread would turn out..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

The fact is!
Even if he had corn out. That buck may of been harvested legally. 
He may have been over 200 yds and out of sight. 

Makes good convo thou.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> The fact is!
> Even if he had corn out. That buck may of been harvested legally.
> He may have been over 200 yds and out of sight.
> 
> Makes good convo thou.



It was a bow kill...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

One morning in SWGA. Everyone in my club got a ticket but me. 
Hunting over corn. Years ago. Some no orange vest. 1 no lic. Either. 
I was hunting my stand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> One morning in SWGA. Everyone in my club got a ticket but me.
> Hunting over corn. Years ago. Some no orange vest. 1 no lic. Either.
> I was hunting my stand.



How else are you able to take them Florida boys money? Let them pay their dues, sign club rules, call the law, let the game warden ticket them and you give them the boot.. Good plan!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It was a bow kill...



I don’t know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> How else are you able to take them Florida boys money? Let them pay their dues, sign club rules, call the law, let the game warden ticket them and you give them the boot.. Good plan!



Mercy. 
Go got me figured out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I don’t know.



Oh, it was. 2nd week of the 2016 season..


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 25, 2018)

Aint as easy as you think. Hard to make the shot when her whole head is in the bucket.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 25, 2018)

*I wouldn't hang my hat on Wikipedia*

I don't.....

I hang my hat on my lawyer.

s&r


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 25, 2018)

mighty quiet from Ritchie...


----------



## Down4Count (Jan 25, 2018)

I like my corn pile or feeder at about 60 yards. But, I don't shoot them while their eating. I wait till their done, that seems to help my subconscious. We buy around 2500# of corn a year to put on our 4500 acre lease. We have 60% oaks on the said property, so it's mid December before the deer really hit it. But, you can sit on any island or oak grove and shoot just as many. Is this also considered baiting to you do gooders? We have 0 Ag on the coast, just saltwater and oaks. Each member pays $3500 per year, so they can hunt as they choose in my book.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 25, 2018)

After reading this post I really feel bad. I have never thought of food plots the same as corn. I have food plots with fruit trees and nut trees. I am really doing bad. Not really


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie the deer u killed in ur profile pic was killed on a club that always hits over corn illegally... I know this because I was in that club and am not now for that reason. So I wouldn’t go down that road



You haven't been in the club for two years. I shot that buck over a hardwood flat with no corn in it. In fact he didn't have any corn in his gut. You left the club because you couldn't kill a deer. If you are gonna accuse me of doing something illegal you better have facts . I got witnesses. And you weren't there. The only corn I have seen have been in the hog traps  before and after deer season.  I don't appreciate you coming on this forum and telling lies. Just because I don't agree with the law don't mean I don't follow it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2018)

mercy.....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2018)

Times like these are when we really miss germag's incisive wisdom.

"You are wasting your time and breath messing with this thread brother."


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 25, 2018)

Kris87 said:


> I don't put in any food plots.  I feel like they're very time consuming, expensive, and generally just require more effort than I really want to put forth.  But I don't have an issue with anyone hunting over a plot, a corn pile, or any other attractant either.




Agree if it is legal who am I to tell you how to enjoy your hunting.  Got way to many folks trying to live our lives for us instead of just taking care of their own problems.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> "You are wasting your time and breath messing with this thread brother."



I would have agreed with you until RNR's last post, but, from my perspective, it is now very interesting.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 25, 2018)

Richie, 

I asked to quit while you were ahead. 

You may not care - but all you are doing (IMHO) is creating primarily ill will for yourself. 

There is so much difference between opening a thread that promotes open dialogue as opposed to opening one that is adversarial in nature - particularly if the topic is a general flash point. 

I tried to help you, brother and you can still pull it out with a well worded and well founded summary reply. 

Best - Jim


QUOTE=Jim Boyd;11073211]

Richie, 

If I could give you a piece of advice, it would be to quit now. I genuinely don’t believe you are gonna get much help in your argument and it is a fight you are gonna lose. 

Jim

[/QUOTE]


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> mercy.....



Great post right there ^^^^^


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Great post right there ^^^^^



And helpful and informative too.


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 25, 2018)

You haven't been in the club for two years. I shot that buck over a hardwood flat with no corn in it. In fact he didn't have any corn in his gut. You left the club because you couldn't kill a deer. If you are gonna accuse me of doing something illegal you better have facts . I got witnesses. And you weren't there. The only corn I have seen have been in the hog traps before and after deer season. I don't appreciate you coming on this forum and telling lies.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 25, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> mercy.....



ikr


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 25, 2018)

All we can hope for now is the game warden to come on here.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeee dogggies !!!

This thread done caught fire ?


----------



## JohnK (Jan 25, 2018)

glynr329 said:


> A monkey with a gun can kill a deer over corn. (Sorry just a fact). As far as hunting over corn verses food plot. I have no problem with it as long as you put out corn all year and not just in a 4 to10' area. A food plot feeds lots of deer for many days. Usually a feeder puts out corn long enough for an un skilled person to kill a deer. (Sorry again)



You're killing me. I like the way they wear camo and act like they're hunting. 
We have a lot of plots but I don't hunt on them, some do. I like to get between 3 of them, closest to the thickest stuff I can find. I think they really help the turkeys though.
I'd have no trouble turning in a corn pile hunter.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> And helpful and informative too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

glynr329 said:


> A monkey with a gun can kill a deer over corn. (Sorry just a fact).



I didn't know it was legal to own a monkey, much less use it to hunt with in GA..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You haven't been in the club for two years. I shot that buck over a hardwood flat with no corn in it. In fact he didn't have any corn in his gut. You left the club because you couldn't kill a deer. If you are gonna accuse me of doing something illegal you better have facts . I got witnesses. And you weren't there. The only corn I have seen have been in the hog traps  before and after deer season.  I don't appreciate you coming on this forum and telling lies. Just because I don't agree with the law don't mean I don't follow it.



In his defense, he may not have been in the club for the last 2 years but you shot the deer he's talking about in 2016 which was just after he got out of the club..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> In his defense, he may not have been in the club for the last 2 years but you shot the deer he's talking about in 2016 which was just after he got out of the club..



Well if your gonna accuse someone of taking a deer illegally you better have witnessed it. I shot that deer last year and he wasn't there. I have been in the club for three years and other than the hog traps in the off season I have witnessed no baiting. And I have been all over that property.  I didn't know the guy but if hes the type that goes around telling lies I'm glad hes gone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Well if your gonna accuse someone of taking a deer illegally you better have witnessed it. I shot that deer last year and he wasn't there. I have been in the club for three years and other than the hog traps in the off season I have witnessed no baiting. And I have been all over that property.  I didn't know the guy but if hes the type that goes around telling lies I'm glad hes gone.



I don't think he lied about him & his girlfriend being pulled from their stand's and almost ticketed for it.. And in your own words, you weren't there for that one.. Just sayin..

And if he had witnessed it, this thread wouldn't exist and someone would have got a ticket..


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 25, 2018)

refresh......refresh....."come on man"....refresh.....refresh


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I have been in the club for three years and other than the hog traps in the off season I have witnessed no baiting. And I have been all over that property.



Hmmm... Digging a little deeper into posts from 2016.. This is a quote from another member in your club and it was dated 12-12-2016..



> CC Rider said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that you ask. I put 50 lbs of corn and peanut butter in front of your stand last week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... Digging a little deeper into posts from 2016.. This is a quote from another member in your club and it was dated 12-12-2016..



And your response the next day..



> red neck richie said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that buddy. Did you get any coming to it?





Man, what a hole you are digging! That's having corn out during deer season!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

That can't be a corn-pile deer.  Mega bucks are super smart, and will not be caught near a corn pile in daylight.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> That can't be a corn-pile deer.  Mega bucks are super smart, and will not be caught near a corn pile in daylight.



There you go hatin on mega bucks


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You haven't been in the club for two years. I shot that buck over a hardwood flat with no corn in it. In fact he didn't have any corn in his gut. You left the club because you couldn't kill a deer. If you are gonna accuse me of doing something illegal you better have facts . I got witnesses. And you weren't there. The only corn I have seen have been in the hog traps  before and after deer season.  I don't appreciate you coming on this forum and telling lies. Just because I don't agree with the law don't mean I don't follow it.




Could he not kill a deer because he can't hunt or wasn't hunting over corn?   I'm just trying to make sure I keep it all straight.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... Digging a little deeper into posts from 2016.. This is a quote from another member in your club and it was dated 12-12-2016..



That was a joke. He was messing with me about hunting my stand.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

across the river said:


> Could he not kill a deer because he can't hunt or wasn't hunting over corn?   I'm just trying to make sure I keep it all straight.



I didn't really know the guy and didn't pay attention to how he hunted. I just know he didn't kill a deer the year he left so I figured that is why he left.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> That was a joke. He was messing with me about hunting my stand.



I must say... It does more harm than good in the court of public opinion.. Not sure a jury of your peers would see it that way.. You guys didn't even use "smilies"..


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 25, 2018)

across the river said:


> Could he not kill a deer because he can't hunt or wasn't hunting over corn?   I'm just trying to make sure I keep it all straight.



You nailed it. Sort of.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> There you go hatin on mega bucks



Well, I could be wrong.  The pic does appear to be taken past legal shooting hours.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Well, I could be wrong.  The pic does appear to be taken past legal shooting hours.



Has a really big belly, too..


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 25, 2018)

Funny thing about facts. 

They are stubborn to the point of being irritating. 

Sometimes - what you wrote before comes back to bite you.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 25, 2018)

I was always taught never to leave a paper trail.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Funny thing about facts.
> 
> They are stubborn to the point of being irritating.
> 
> Sometimes - what you wrote before comes back to bite you.



You can believe what you want jimbo. Fact of the matter is that deer as well as the others I have taken have all been by the book. Like I said I may not agree with some of the book but I am a law abiding citizen and for you to say other wise tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't know it was legal to own a monkey, much less use it to hunt with in GA..



They are only legal in the Southern Zone.  Hope this helps


----------



## humdandy (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> That can't be a corn-pile deer.  Mega bucks are super smart, and will not be caught near a corn pile in daylight.



Mountain bucks are smarter than mega bucks.....using corn in the mountains would never work on those bucks.even the young ones.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 25, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> refresh......refresh....."come on man"....refresh.....refresh


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I am a law abiding citizen and for you to say other wise tells me all I need to know about you.



Actually, you have told us about you serving jail time before.. Law abiding citizens don't usually end up in jail.. 



> red neck richie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in jail and couldn't get them. Have you? J pod to be exact.





> red neck richie said:
> 
> 
> > Not wanting to go back to jail played a big part as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> They are only legal in the Southern Zone.  Hope this helps



Dang, you boys get all the cool stuff to hunt with!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Sometimes - what you wrote before comes back to bite you.





NUTT said:


> I was always taught never to leave a paper trail.



And they are easy to point out when the trail is a mile long!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, you have told us about you serving jail time before.. Law abiding citizens don't usually end up in jail..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2018)

humdandy said:


> Mountain bucks are smarter than mega bucks.....using corn in the mountains would never work on those bucks.even the young ones.



Our mountain bucks are much too majestic to participate in such shenanigans to begin with, I'll have you know. They have refined tastes.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


>



That was many many years ago before I saw the light. I must be pretty interesting for yall to follow me like that. And here I thought my opinions were falling  on deaf ears.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

*baiting*

No baiting on property-check 
Pictures of bucks on food plots and corn piles-check
Only at the hog traps-check
walked the whole club.-check
Joke around an open forum about baiting-check
Get upset when questions arise-check
This is my summary of this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> That was many many years ago before I saw the light..



Isn't that what they "all" say??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Long Cut said:


> This thread is just a troll baiting for an argument.



And it backfired!!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> No baiting on property-check
> Pictures of bucks on food plots and corn piles-check
> Only at the hog traps-check
> walked the whole club.-check
> ...



Pretty fair summary. If someone made accusations that you had done something illegal when you hadn't it would tick you off too. I'm just saying.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You can believe what you want jimbo. Fact of the matter is that deer as well as the others I have taken have all been by the book. Like I said I may not agree with some of the book but I am a law abiding citizen and for you to say other wise tells me all I need to know about you.




Richie - 

You are killing me man. 

I tried to help you when what I should have done was to simply hand you a bigger shovel. 

Lo and behold, you found the shovel without anyone’s help. 

I spoke of facts being irritating. 

I did not say one word about whether or not you were law abiding - because I don’t know. 

I am going to ask you one last time - beg off and just leave it alone. I predicted you were gonna come out battered and bloody and all you do is keep walking right back into the lawnmower blades.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> I predicted you were gonna come out battered and bloody and all you do is keep walking right back into the lawnmower blades.





Heck, this thread is the best one that's been around for a while..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, this thread is the best one that's been around for a while..



still doesn't beat the"I shot the  bear decoy" thread.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, this thread is the best one that's been around for a while..



And you haven't had to post any meme's
Wonder if he skewl hunts around the hog traps?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Pretty fair summary. If someone made accusations that you had done something illegal when you hadn't it would tick you off too. I'm just saying.



He also gave 1st hand accounts of what he experienced on that club while you both were members.. Hard to miss a game warden rounding up over 500lbs of corn and no one but him and his girlfriend were there to see it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> still doesn't beat the"I shot the  bear decoy" thread.



That one will go down in history! This one is along the lines of the BB Boom threads.. 



Crakajak said:


> And you haven't had to post any meme's
> Wonder if he skewl hunts around the hog traps?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Annnnd he's off and running.........


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, this thread is the best one that's been around for a while..



That exactly what billy said. Verbatim


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Annnnd he's off and running.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> He also gave 1st hand accounts of what he experienced on that club while you both were members.. Hard to miss a game warden rounding up over 500lbs of corn and no one but him and his girlfriend were there to see it..



That's news to me. Josh or anybody else for that matter never mentioned a word about that to me when I joined. In fact Josh said it was a great club and I would enjoy being a member. Spoke to the land owner as well there was not any mention of this. Are you sure your talking about the same club. I thought that was Josh's wife not gf. At least that's what he told the club president so they both could hunt on a family pass?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> That's news to me. Josh or anybody else for that matter never mentioned a word about that to me when I joined. In fact Josh said it was a great club and I would enjoy being a member. Spoke to the land owner as well there was not any mention of this. Are you sure your talking about the same club. I thought that was Josh's wife not gf. At least that's what he told the club president so they both could hunt on a family pass?



Why are you asking me.. I might have missed him saying his wife.. All I know is he called you out front and center. Sounded like he knew that club "really" well..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Just sayin. U open the door and I’m going to walk through it. If it wasn’t for the fact that me and my wife are best friends with the game warden, my wife would have gotten a ticket. She was hunting her stand and “someone” who just so happened to be a club official put a 50 gallon feeder up a trail less than 100 yards from her stand. We never knew it was there. He came by and got her then another officer came and got me out of my stand. Then comes to find out there is more than 500lbs of corn all over that club..
> 
> Like I said open the door about what should and shouldn’t be legal When u open a thread like this and I will walk through it.



Here is his post.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2018)

You killing me Browning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I have more trail cam pics of deer over corn piles that I do in the food plots. Respectfully.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Ya see, Richie... Too many things are just not adding up.. Auburnbigbuckhunter's story just seems a whole lot more logical than all of your coincidence's.. Then you throw in every post you've made about corn and how it should be legal.. 



red neck richie said:


> Looks like a homemade corn feeder I make and tie to trees.



And you started this thread just to "troll" and man has it blown up in your face..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya see, Richie... Too many things are just not adding up.. Auburnbigbuckhunter's story just seems a whole lot more logical than all of your coincidence's.. Then you throw in every post you've made about corn and how it should be legal..
> 
> And you started this thread just to "troll" and man has it blown up in your face..



Not really I still think it should be legal state wide. We can agree to disagree. I'm a big boy I can handle the criticism. Just keep it factual.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I like cracked corn as well but not because it puts off more scent. Because it is harder and takes longer to eat than whole kernels. There for they tend to stay there longer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I've always heard corn fed animals taste better so I decided to put it to the test. I cooked up some tenderloin one deer I shot in the hardwoods munching on acorns and the other over a pile of corn. Funny they tasted the same to me.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Yes I put out corn in the off season, on my personal property, to get trail cam pics of deer I am targeting. Which is perfectly legal. Whats your point. Keep trying. Maybe you could get a job with the fbi  I'm sure they will put you on investigating Russian collusion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yes I put out corn in the off season, on my personal property, to get trail cam pics of deer I am targeting. Which is perfectly legal. Whats your point. Keep trying. Maybe you could get a job with the fbi  I'm sure they will put you on investigating Russian collusion.



Sure doesn't seem that way. Auburn's story has a lot more meat than your skeleton's in the closet..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Its was a joke. You should understand sarcasm when you hear it. My point of that comment was I don't imagine you could taste the difference between them. Keep trying.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure doesn't seem that way. Auburn's story has a lot more meat than your skeleton's in the closet..



I got a PM in to him he hasn't replied yet but we will get to the bottom of it. I cant wait to talk to him. It seems to me if the DNR had been out there and found people baiting they would be back by to check it out. I'm Just saying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I got a PM in to him he hasn't replied yet but we will get to the bottom of it. I cant wait to talk to him.



Why a PM? Why not just post it on here? You started the thread, got called out and now you are taking it behind closed doors.. Trying to hide something?


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why a PM? Why not just post it on here? You started the thread, got called out and now you are taking it behind closed doors.. Trying to hide something?



Because I want to give him my phone # so we can discuss these false accusations man to man.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

I was carrying a bag of corn once for excersize , a hole ripped in it. 
I was wondering why it was getting lighter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Richie
U alright in my book. Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 25, 2018)

Deer can go to a food plots day or night which allows them to avoid hunters during shooting hours. 
Corn or anything else from a timed feeder is a different story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

They can wait til dark to eat it.


----------



## redeli (Jan 25, 2018)

I pour corn in my food plot...I hunt meat for my family and not interested in big horns


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> That can't be a corn-pile deer.  Mega bucks are super smart, and will not be caught near a corn pile in daylight.



Where did you see a megabuck?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

redeli said:


> I pour corn in my food plot...I hunt meat for my family and not interested in big horns



That is one of the craziest things I’ve ever heard of. 
Not to  mention a good waste of trophy corn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

across the river said:


> Where did you see a megabuck?



5pts or better is a megabuck. 
Yes on both sides total


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 25, 2018)

op2:


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 25, 2018)

This is soooooo much different than pouring it out.  You don't have to leave all that human scent this way. They just keep coming back and you can pick em off.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 25, 2018)

So did Auburns buddy, the game warden, go back and bust the club for illegal corn??  Or did he just get his wife out of the ticket and that's it.  Seems there would have been a whole lot of tickets flying around and that the DNR would be camping out on that place if they knew corn was all over it.


----------



## Whompascat (Jan 25, 2018)

Will deer eat hominy ?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I was carrying a bag of corn once for excersize , a hole ripped in it.
> I was wondering why it was getting lighter.



I did that once. I hate it when that happens. Did you ever find the corn or did the deer eat it all up?


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 25, 2018)

I personally do not bait. But I do have a big plastic corn pile decoy.


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> 5pts or better is a megabuck.
> Yes on both sides total



Gotcha.  So my fork horn with a kicker counts.   Had his head right in the corn when I shot.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 25, 2018)

We just eat a lot of corn the night before and drink a ton of coffee the next morning....we all know how the body digests corn and what coffee does in the morning.

Baiting without baiting - winning.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 25, 2018)

FUN THREAD!!!
I make food plots and hunt them with my kids. Or hunt them while it's rainin.
I aint nere felt guilty bout it, and I aint gunna.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Because I want to give him my phone # so we can discuss these false accusations man to man.



Seems like he has no problem airing out dirty laundry in the open.. Closed door meetings are for people that have something to hide...


----------



## sea trout (Jan 25, 2018)

Swamprat said:


> We just eat a lot of corn the night before and drink a ton of coffee the next morning....we all know how the body digests corn and what coffee does in the morning.
> 
> Baiting without baiting - winning.



Peanuts work just as good if in case ye run outta corn


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seems like he has no problem airing out dirty laundry in the open.. Closed door meetings are for people that have something to hide...



Browning I guess I'm smarter than your average deer. I wont come to your food plot. Try putting out some corn I might bite. I will tell you what he said if I hear from him though.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 25, 2018)

This section has become the National Enquirer for deer hunting. Instead of Dear Abby, it can be Deer Richie.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> So did Auburns buddy, the game warden, go back and bust the club for illegal corn??  Or did he just get his wife out of the ticket and that's it.  Seems there would have been a whole lot of tickets flying around and that the DNR would be camping out on that place if they knew corn was all over it.



My point exactly.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 25, 2018)

Give 'em heck, Richie


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I did that once. I hate it when that happens. Did you ever find the corn or did the deer eat it all up?



GW found it. My wife was there. He’s my friend. We told him wow. Lookie there. I bet we know who done it. 
Close call. Wheeewwww


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> My point exactly.


My GW buddy won’t have gave up. Someone would see a ticket book.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> GW found it. My wife was there. He’s my friend. We told him wow. Lookie there. I bet we know who done it.
> Close call. Wheeewwww


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> This section has become the National Enquirer for deer hunting. Instead of Dear Abby, it can be Deer Richie.



Lols.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Lols.



Maybe you got something there. I learned from the best the billy thread. If I could turn it into a career like Abby that would be awesome.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> My GW buddy won’t have gave up. Someone would see a ticket book.



Right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Browning I guess I'm smarter than your average deer. I wont come to your food plot. Try putting out some corn I might bite. I will tell you what he said if I hear from him though.



Smarter? 

I didn't need corn.. Just had to quote you.. You swallowed the hook a while ago!

If you are going to troll, you need to sit back and watch a pro.

And of course you don't want Auburn airing out the dirty laundry.. He thumped you pretty good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> This section has become the National Enquirer for deer hunting. Instead of Dear Abby, it can be Deer Richie.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Smarter?
> 
> I didn't need corn.. Just had to quote you.. You swallowed the hook a while ago!
> 
> ...



He still hasn't called me btw. maybe you can pm him and tell him if he's gonna make accusations he better be able to back them up. This post isn't a troll at all if your are hunting over unnatural planted crops or throw out corn I don't see the difference. Both are unnatural and intended for the purpose of attracting deer for you to harvest.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> He still hasn't called me btw.



I could care less... It's all about post counts. It's the off-season. 

I could care less if you shoot your limit standing in a corn pile. None of my business. This was a fun thread! Your trolling effort was flipped back on you.. Auburn just made it better!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less... It's all about post counts. It's the off-season.
> 
> I could care less if you shoot your limit standing in a corn pile. None of my business. This was a fun thread! Your trolling effort was flipped back on you.. Auburn just made it better!


At least the truth has finally come out its all about post counts. Whos the troll?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less... It's all about post counts. It's the off-season.
> 
> I could care less if you shoot your limit standing in a corn pile. None of my business. This was a fun thread! Your trolling effort was flipped back on you.. Auburn just made it better!



Your my hero. Please don’t research me.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less... It's all about post counts. It's the off-season.
> 
> I could care less if you shoot your limit standing in a corn pile. None of my business. This was a fun thread! Your trolling effort was flipped back on you.. Auburn just made it better!



Brown maybe you and auburn should go buy some peanut butter to go with that jelly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Brown maybe you and auburn should go buy some peanut butter to go with that jelly.



You're welcome. You started this thread and now there have been over 4200 views. Wait until tomorrow. You'll see the number climb. Folks will get up and look forward to logging on and opening this thread.

You're "What if" thread is dead..


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 25, 2018)

Snap


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

The wife and I went to a biologic patch and was picking it to cook it like collards. It was good. It was a members patch. The GW came out the bushes and asked if we where hunting. We didn’t even have a gun. The patch was baited at the other end. 
We talked and left. Never said a word to the hunter. Lols. 
He was greeted that afternoon. That was when it was not legal here. 
He never said a word either. Just hunted else where for a while.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Richie -
> 
> You are killing me man.
> 
> ...



Yo jimbo scissor hands aint skeered of your lawnmower blades.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 25, 2018)

sea trout said:


> Peanuts work just as good if in case ye run outta corn



We eat those while on the stand. Gotta cover all your bases.

Collard greens and black eyes for lunch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Brown maybe you and auburn should go buy some peanut butter to go with that jelly.



And I don't need to do anything with Auburn..

All he did was let us know how you guys illegally hunt and kill deer..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're welcome. You started this thread and now there have been over 4200 views. Wait until tomorrow. You'll see the number climb. Folks will get up and look forward to logging on and opening this thread.
> 
> You're "What if" thread is dead..



I’ve always wanted to start one like this. Never got this lucky. Maybe one day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I don't need to do anything with Auburn..
> 
> All he did was let us know how you guys illegally hunt and kill deer..



They where not very good at it either. Hiding it. Lols


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I don't need to do anything with Auburn..
> 
> All he did was let us know how you guys illegally hunt and kill deer..



You got proof?


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I’ve always wanted to start one like this. Never got this lucky. Maybe one day.



Your the inspiration brother. Fight the good fight.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You got proof?



You got proof it didn't happen?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

If any of u northern boys need tips on how to bait with out getting caught. Don’t take lessons from Richie. Just saying. 
Just funny ing. Lols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I’ve always wanted to start one like this. Never got this lucky. Maybe one day.



  

When I hang out with you, we get in trouble and stalked..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You got proof it didn't happen?



Yup. Witnesses that were there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Your the inspiration brother. Fight the good fight.



I’ve enjoyed the thread. Thx.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> 5pts or better is a megabuck.
> Yes on both sides total



Yup.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> When I hang out with you, we get in trouble and stalked..



I know. I pity the places we patron.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yup. Witnesses that were there.



The same club member that said he dumped corn at your stand?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm just gon throw this out there........I've killed deer on corn piles.  There, I said it.  And you know, it feels great to get that off my chest.


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 25, 2018)

Milkman said:


>




I say props to milkman...true genius...ur post alone makes the whole thread worthwhile


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I know. I pity the places we patron.



And in three posts, I pulled Richie back into defending himself..  That boy is an easy target..


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

And, I should add to keep it on topic, It was a LOT easier than planting a food plot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Yup.



Not sure about that.. His deer looked like a 2 year old.. Not a "mega" by far.. It had skinny antlers..


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

across the river said:


> Where did you see a megabuck?



It don't matter if it died eatin acorns, corn, or if he runned the poor thing over with that truck, it's still a good deer.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And in three posts, I pulled Richie back into defending himself..  That boy is an easy target..



You wish. fact of the matter is auburn is a disgruntled ex member it had nothing to do with you.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

I know a guy who got a ticket for hunting over acorns in SWGA. 
When baiting was illegal. He put white oak acorns under a water oak tree. GW seen the bag in the back of truck and walked to where he was. Then looked under that tree. Lols


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I know a guy who got a ticket for hunting over acorns in SWGA.
> When baiting was illegal. He put white oak acorns under a water oak tree. GW seen the bag in the back of truck and walked to where he was. Then looked under that tree. Lols



That why I like you brother. That's awesome.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure about that.. His deer looked like a 2 year old.. Not a "mega" by far.. It had skinny antlers..



He seems plenty proud of it, I guess the fella who killed it gets to judge what "mega" is.  I tend to agree with you on the other point, though.

For me, I'm just enjoying the heck out of this thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And in three posts, I pulled Richie back into defending himself..  That boy is an easy target..





red neck richie said:


> You wish. fact of the matter is auburn is a disgruntled ex member it had nothing to do with you.



You're still doing it!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 25, 2018)

jaydawg said:


> I say props to milkman...true genius...ur post alone makes the whole thread worthwhile





Amen - that is blinking genius (and hilarious)!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> I'm just gon throw this out there........I've killed deer on corn piles.  There, I said it.  And you know, it feels great to get that off my chest.



They will travel a long ways to get to a corn pile.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> When I hang out with you, we get in trouble and stalked..



I know. I pity the places we patron.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're still doing it!



Your right you've got me patterned.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> They will travel a long ways to get to a corn pile.



I can say, from experience, it ain't really like "hunting."  But, I wasn't always one to care how the deer got killed as long as I got to eat it once it was dead.  Heck, I even et a deer I run over once.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

My puter has a glitch. Seems something changed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> I can say, from experience, it ain't really like "hunting."  But, I wasn't always one to care how the deer got killed as long as I got to eat it once it was dead.  Heck, I even et a deer I run over once.



Nothing wrong with that. Heck u went into the ditch after it. Nice road kill.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> My puter has a glitch. Seems something changed.


That's a bummer when your that close to the hole. You did mean putter right?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Heck u went into the ditch after it. Nice road kill.



 

These days I'm more into the process than the results.  The downside is we don't eat near as much deer as we used to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> That why I like you brother. That's awesome.



He was not wearing his orange either. Warden was looking at him in his stand then the hunter looked that way. Put his orange on quick like. He didn’t get a ticket for that. Made the warden chuckle.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> These days I'm more into the process than the results.  The downside is we don't eat near as much deer as we used to.



Once u figure out the way your doing it now. U will get better and shoot more.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 25, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Once u figure out the way your doing it now. U will get better and shoot more.



Oh, it ain't about shootin' em anymore.  If it was, I'd just dump a bag o corn n blast away.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Jan 26, 2018)

There are 2 big differences between the food plot and a corn pile. A food plot is much less likely to transmit disease from critter to critter which could wind up affecting us all and hunting over a corn pile is just pure lazy whereas a food plot takes initiative and labor. my opinion of hunters that hunt corn piles is not a pretty one...and since I try to be a good Christian I will bite my tongue and say no more.


----------



## Triple C (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're welcome. You started this thread and now there have been over 4200 views. *Wait until tomorrow. You'll see the number climb. Folks will get up and look forward to logging on and opening this thread.*
> 
> You're "What if" thread is dead..



Browning...You right about that! 1st thing I did this morning was open this thread.  Entertainment has it's value.  Productivity took a nose dive yesterday in offices all across GA from sportsmen hitting the refresh button on this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

garveywallbanger said:


> There are 2 big differences between the food plot and a corn pile. A food plot is much less likely to transmit disease from critter to critter which could wind up affecting us all and hunting over a corn pile is just pure lazy whereas a food plot takes initiative and labor. my opinion of hunters that hunt corn piles is not a pretty one...and since I try to be a good Christian I will bite my tongue and say no more.



So... If I have a feeder and a mineral station at every food plot, does that make me an overachiever?

It has too.. Considering how much more time, labor, money and initiative it takes to manage all of them..


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... If I have a feeder and a mineral station at every food plot, does that make me an overachiever?
> 
> It has too.. Considering how much more time, labor, money and initiative it takes to manage all of them..



Maybe, Maybe not.  According to about half the people on here it makes you lazy and weak.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 26, 2018)

Let’s be honest. Opportunity makes a big difference depends on 
how many deer you have and the property you hunt. There are some great hunters, some that are just average with great land, some that are great with terrible land. A lot of us do not have the same opportunity and can not change the situation.
A guy has 100 acres with lots of deer and great land does not need corn he needs to try harder. A guy with not many deer has a small amount of property that is pines with nothing to eat. They may need added advantages.

I have killed my share of big bucks and some took a lot of work and some not at all. I have been very lucky to have the opportunities I have had. A lot of people have not and will not.

I have never killed a deer eating corn or near a corn pile but I have seen a lot of places that could use some kind of attractant. All that being said it is really hard to judge someone else unless we know the situation.

To try and compare a food plot to corn pile is a little crazy but whatever makes you happy. I am not seriously going to bash (maybe joke around) anyone for hunting over corn. I do not know your situation. I have a feeder out on 1 piece of property been out for months deer come to it every day twice. I do not hunt it take I take pictures. Another property I have 3 awesome food plots I have been lucky to see a deer there. So they are not the same at all.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 26, 2018)

Triple C said:


> Browning...You right about that! 1st thing I did this morning was open this thread.  Entertainment has it's value.  Productivity took a nose dive yesterday in offices all across GA from sportsmen hitting the refresh button on this thread.



Same here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Iwannashoot said:


> Maybe, Maybe not.  According to about half the people on here it makes you lazy and weak.



And half the people on here can hit a running deer at 1,000 yards with their trusty ol 30.30.. 

Sadly, most of the ones on here that blow all that hot air are the ones that go down 2 weeks before bow season, fire up their tractors, mow plow and plant and don't come back cause it's too hot. Then after the season ends, they'll come back once to pack up their stuff and you won't see them again except on here. Complaining about Coyotes and folks that run feeders. Meanwhile, down on my place, I've been there every weekend trimming trees, planting stuff, managing feeders, running different kinds of plots, planting fruit trees, dumping minerals and spending tons of cash. And now the season is over, my traps got boiled last weekend and will be dyed and waxed this weekend to get ready for trapping season.

I've seen lazy behavior plenty of times over the years in multiple clubs. It's why I run my own now and I don't fool around with people that just "talk" about hunting or fishing..


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 26, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> I'm just gon throw this out there........I've killed deer on corn piles.  There, I said it.  And you know, it feels great to get that off my chest.



dang. JB just jumped out the closet. See how easy that were?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... If I have a feeder and a mineral station at every food plot, does that make me an overachiever?
> 
> It has too.. Considering how much more time, labor, money and initiative it takes to manage all of them..



Your not properly baiting unless you have a watering hole in the food plot within 20 yards of the corn pile and mineral lick.


----------



## b rad (Jan 26, 2018)

don't tell me how to hunt got enough liberals trying to run folks lives as it is I think throwing corn out takes a lot of work and take pride in the getting deer to come to my corn pile


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 26, 2018)

I wunt hunt with kmckinnie, for some reason they see the gw on ever trip. Now I will jump his fence, but thats differnt


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 26, 2018)

You got to be sneekee if you gonna hunt  the golden nugget stand


----------



## NUTT (Jan 26, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> You got to be sneekee if you gonna hunt  the golden nugget stand



Is there a minimum score on bucks that can be harvested from this stand?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> I wunt hunt with kmckinnie, for some reason they see the gw on ever trip. Now I will jump his fence, but thats differnt



He’s my friend and he will catch u jumping that fence , Sir. 
U have been Warned


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 26, 2018)

NUTT said:


> Is there a minimum score on bucks that can be harvested from this stand?


Just don't shoot the armadillos,they provide a valuable service to the community.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

This thread is like,.......... I don't know what this thread is like.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> You got to be sneekee if you gonna hunt  the golden nugget stand



And not tick off ex-members that know all the dirty little law breaking secrets that go on in your club!

Richie can use this thread as a valuable learning experience moving forward..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This thread is like,.......... I don't know what this thread is like.





Well, we'll take that as a compliment..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This thread is like,.......... I don't know what this thread is like.



We need a like button. Then we would know what it’s like.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This thread is like,.......... I don't know what this thread is like.



Jim Lively from the old GON board would have called it mindless drivel


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This thread is like,.......... I don't know what this thread is like.



.....it's pure awesome, that's whut it is.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 26, 2018)

Haven't had a good'n like this in quite some time.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Jim Lively from the old GON board would have called it mindless drivel



I'm not sure it rises to that level Marvin.

One thing's for sure. Deer season is OVAH!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Haven't had a good'n like this in quite some time.



Quite the poo flinging contest... That's for sure!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 26, 2018)

Dang and just to think I thought the deer forum was getting worthless. Most entertainment I've had in yrs on here. I learnt lots from this thread!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 26, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Dang and just to think I thought the deer forum was getting worthless. Most entertainment I've had in yrs on here. I learnt lots from this thread!!



Do tell


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> I learnt lots from this thread!!





mguthrie said:


> Do tell



My 2 valuable lessons from this thread..



NUTT said:


> I was always taught never to leave a paper trail.





Browning Slayer said:


> And not tick off ex-members that know all the dirty little law breaking secrets that go on in your club!


----------



## henrydaviss (Jan 26, 2018)

I will be perfectly honest with you, there is no difference between hunting over corn or a food plot, I don't care how much you twisted it to fit your point of view. I don't have any problem with hunting over either. Both are used to benefit the hunter or the club. Take a look at Texas, every outfitter you watch on the hunting channel, they are hunting out of stands over shooting lanes and corn poured out on them. If it's legal in one part of the state, it should be legal in the other.


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 26, 2018)

b rad said:


> don't tell me how to hunt got enough liberals trying to run folks lives as it is I think throwing corn out takes a lot of work and take pride in the getting deer to come to my corn pile





heck, I'm just tickled b rad showed up and chimed in


----------



## NUTT (Jan 26, 2018)

I know we still have a few days to go...but... I vote for RRR for troll of the month for 2018! He's in a rare form of Beast mode seldom seen on here and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 26, 2018)

Is this what yall call a pile or a mountain ?? is there a difference ( not mine )


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't normally respond to one who cannot spell (It's whether, not weather), but will this time. 

I fall in line with those who prefer to soil test, lime, fertilize and, therefore, maintain their plots. Those plots are supplying the local herd with nutrition and I have "sweat equity" invested in my crop and therefore, my deer I take off the plot. You can't say you have ANY of that investment in the deer's overall nutrition, other than a quick "buzz" off the carbohydrates produced by the corn. 

Today, my oat/clover patches are still providing nutrition to my deer, and will until it heads out this spring. Can you say that for that bag of corn you spread out a couple of days before the season's end? Nope.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 26, 2018)

Bigmonk96 said:


> Is this what yall call a pile or a mountain ?? is there a difference ( not mine )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call that leftovers or spillage.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

godogs57 said:


> I don't normally respond to one who cannot spell (It's whether, not weather), but will this time.
> 
> I fall in line with those who prefer to soil test, lime, fertilize and, therefore, maintain their plots. Those plots are supplying the local herd with nutrition and I have "sweat equity" invested in my crop and therefore, my deer I take off the plot. You can't say you have ANY of that investment in the deer's overall nutrition, other than a quick "buzz" off the carbohydrates produced by the corn.
> 
> Today, my oat/clover patches are still providing nutrition to my deer, and will until it heads out this spring. Can you say that for that bag of corn you spread out a couple of days before the season's end? Nope.



My food plots are growing strong as well. And my feeders have fully charged batteries and sling golden acorns twice a day. We shot 2 pigs out from under one a couple weeks ago. 

I would say I have more time & sweat equity invested since I do feeders, plots and mineral stations all over my property.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 26, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Dang and just to think I thought the deer forum was getting worthless. Most entertainment I've had in yrs on here. I learnt lots from this thread!!





mguthrie said:


> Do tell



1. Don't talk about baiting
2. Watch what you post folks got your old posts on speed dial.
3. Don't get in to a debate with Browning Slayer he tries to make you look like a poster child on the milk carton. 
4. Be more like Kmac and just own up to breaking the laws.

Good thread other than that please proceed!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> My food plots are growing strong as well. And my feeders have fully charged batteries and sling golden acorns twice a day. We shot 2 pigs out from under one a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I would say I have more time & sweat equity invested since I do feeders, plots and mineral stations all over my property.



This is what we do on 3000 acres. Food plots everywhere that will provide nutrition through spring green up. You can't walk into our plots without stepping on deer tracks. Feeders spread out all over the property. Time to kill hogs on them


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 26, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> 1. Don't talk about baiting
> 2. Watch what you post folks got your old posts on speed dial.
> 3. Don't get in to a debate with Browning Slayer he tries to make you look like a poster child on the milk carton.
> 4. Be more like Kmac and just own up to breaking the laws.
> ...


I would agree. Slayer is a master debaitor


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 26, 2018)

In the end, everyone will always have their own opinion...if it's legal, hunt how you want...plots or corn...I wonder if RRR ever gets corn north of the border then he'll want dogs to chase em off the pile to him?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> 1. Don't talk about baiting
> 2. Watch what you post folks got your old posts on speed dial.
> 3. Don't get in to a debate with Browning Slayer he tries to make you look like a poster child on the milk carton.
> 4. Be more like Kmac and just own(Brag about ) up to breaking the laws.
> ...



Fixed for u.


----------



## lampern (Jan 26, 2018)

You got to contact your legislators if you want to see baiting legalized. Its that simple.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 26, 2018)

lampern said:


> You got to contact your legislators if you want to see baiting legalized. Its that simple.



I thought in Ga it was legal unless you get caught or post it on GON.....
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## lampern (Jan 26, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I thought in Ga it was legal unless you get caught or post it on GON.....
> Thanks for the insight.



South Half of the state only


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 26, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I thought in Ga it was legal unless you get caught or post it on GON.....
> Thanks for the insight.



Yea pretty sure crakajak is righty


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

It's a good thing Slayer didn't go all meme crazy in this thread.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 26, 2018)

This thread is amateur hour compared to the old debates that use to go on between the baiters and the food plotters. Not sure anyone ever changed another's mind during the debate. The search feature may bring some of them up. The main advantage of a food plot is the tonnage of forage it can produce over a time period. That tonnage is equal to a lot of 50 pound sacks of corn hauled to the woods. Seems like Georgia has the best of both options. If you want to bait go to the southern zone. If you do not want to bait go to the northern zone.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

Meriwether Mike said:


> If you want to bait go to the southern zone. If you do not want to bait go to the northern zone.



Now I ask ya, how hard is it to understand this?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Don't get in to a debate with Browning Slayer he tries to make you look like a poster child on the milk carton.



Speaking of which... Where is RedNeckRichie??


----------



## b rad (Jan 26, 2018)

got a tip from a senator he said they gonna pass corn statewide


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of which... Where is RedNeckRichie??



That's just flat out funny right there!!!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of which... Where is RedNeckRichie??



Some of us have jobs and cant spend all day on the internet. Nice pic by the way.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Some of us have jobs and cant spend all day on the internet. Nice pic by the way.



People like that need to get a better job so they can.


----------



## new blood (Jan 26, 2018)

Milkman said:


>


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!! Now that is hilarious and genius at that same time. Thanks Milkman, made my weekend. This thread really went went into overdrive since the last time I checked it out a few days ago. Please continue!!


----------



## Quicker than I look (Jan 26, 2018)

*I agree it is a form of baiting, but i still hunt over them*

just a thought, growing up hunting in Mississippi hunting, it was illegal to plant a food plot for the lone reason of hunting deer. you could only hunt over plots planted for agricultural use. so at some point in time, a lot of people agreed with you.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 26, 2018)

Quicker than I look said:


> just a thought, growing up hunting in Mississippi hunting, it was illegal to plant a food plot for the lone reason of hunting deer. you could only hunt over plots planted for agricultural use. so at some point in time, a lot of people agreed with you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> I can say, from experience, it ain't really like "hunting."  But, I wasn't always one to care how the deer got killed as long as I got to eat it once it was dead.  Heck, I even et a deer I run over once.



I et a deer once that two old blue-haired Floridy wimminz runnovered with a Cadillac. It tasted about like the ones that I didn't kill over a corn pile or food plot.  


The deer on my place in SC won't eat corn. At all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Some of us have jobs and cant spend all day on the internet. Nice pic by the way.



You probably caught the bass with bait!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> People like that need to get a better job so they can.



^this^..


----------



## boatbuilder (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?



Dude,

You need to stop fishing with baby ducks.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jan 26, 2018)

It is not ethical.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 26, 2018)

Ethics?  Why bring up a subject like that in a thread like this?


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2018)

Meriwether Mike said:


> This thread is amateur hour compared to the old debates that use to go on between the baiters and the food plotters. Not sure anyone ever changed another's mind during the debate. The search feature may bring some of them up. The main advantage of a food plot is the tonnage of forage it can produce over a time period. That tonnage is equal to a lot of 50 pound sacks of corn hauled to the woods. Seems like Georgia has the best of both options. If you want to bait go to the southern zone. If you do not want to bait go to the northern zone.



I hunted over corn in SC long before it was legal in GA, and have planted a pile of food plots over the years.    I honestly don't care either way and haven't seen a ton of impact over the years one way or another other than it makes hog populations explode on a place that has corn out all the time.   With that being said, anyone who says they are the same is clueless.   That is like saying that a millionaire who grew a business up over the years that has impacted and employed a whole community is the same as a guy who happened to buy a million dollar scratch off ticket.    They both "have money" just like baiting and planting both "feed deer."   It doesn't mean that the impact outside of that isn't vastly different between the two.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

boatbuilder said:


> It is not ethical.





JustUs4All said:


> Ethics?  Why bring up a subject like that in a thread like this?



Here we go on another tangent.

This thread is like a touch football wide receiver pattern -jink, juke, jive and then go long.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

boatbuilder said:


> Dude,
> 
> You need to stop fishing with baby ducks.





I forgot how we had Richie going on the baby ducks!!

These threads are so similar!! Good call!!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I forgot how we had Richie going on the baby ducks!!
> 
> These threads are so similar!! Good call!!



Still seems like a waste of a duck to me. I would rather let them get older and eat them myself than feed them to a fish. You can legally fish with domestic ducks in Georgia. I'm glad you remember the conversation. Browning slacker I am glad you missed me today. You care so much you put out a missing person report. I'm glad I mean that much to you.


----------



## antharper (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Still seems like a waste of a duck to me. I would rather let them get older and eat them myself than feed them to a fish. You can legally fish with domestic ducks in Georgia. I'm glad you remember the conversation. Browning slacker I am glad you missed me today. You care so much you put out a missing person report. I'm glad I mean that much to you.



Don’t worry bucknasty the Vol will show back up in the sports forum in a few months and slayer will forget all about u , and I’m not agreeing with u on the food plot vs corn, but I’m all for baiting and I’ve definitely voiced my opinion on the north vs south baiting issues , it’s the dumbest law I’ve ever heard !


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Still seems like a waste of a duck to me. I would rather let them get older and eat them myself than feed them to a fish. You can legally fish with domestic ducks in Georgia. I'm glad you remember the conversation. Browning slacker I am glad you missed me today. You care so much you put out a missing person report. I'm glad I mean that much to you.



He DOES seem to be quite found of you....


----------



## ProAngler (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And your response the next day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol lolol lol

Well it’s all making to much since now. Obviously somebody is trying to justify poaching deer by saying it’s the same as a commonly used legal tactic. Also a little suspect he is always posting legalize it post. It’s like. Guy with a pot leaf sticker on his station wagon that says legalize it then saying he does not smoke. Yeah right!


----------



## ProAngler (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, you have told us about you serving jail time before.. Law abiding citizens don't usually end up in jail..



Lol... dude you are killing it on the thread archive


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> He DOES seem to be quite found of you....



Yup I think I have my first stalker. Kinda creepy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yup I think I have my first stalker. Kinda creepy.



Your not being stalked. He has pm s where he was stalked
I got the same ones. 
This is just GON at its finest.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Your not being stalked. He has pm s where he was stalked
> I got the same ones.
> This is just GON at its finest.



Yes sir.. we'll always have something in common..


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 26, 2018)

What’s the over under on Richie becoming a mod!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yup I think I have my first stalker. Kinda creepy.



No one is stalking you.. You just continue to throw out loaded guns.. Unfortunately for you. I like pulling triggers!

You make so many easy targets!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Longhorn 16 said:


> What’s the over under on Richie becoming a mod!



Ummm... Never! 

Just saying.................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

antharper said:


> Don’t worry bucknasty the Vol will show back up in the sports forum in a few months and slayer will forget all about u




Bucky has done run off!

Like all Vols this time of year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're welcome. You started this thread and now there have been over 4200 views. Wait until tomorrow. You'll see the number climb. Folks will get up and look forward to logging on and opening this thread.
> 
> You're "What if" thread is dead..



Look at how many views are on here now..

Over 3,000 since last night!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one is stalking you.. You just continue to throw out loaded guns.. Unfortunately for you. I like pulling triggers!
> 
> You make so many easy targets!



Is there any other way to keep a gun. Like you I aint skeered to pull the trigger either. You do notice my threads get way more responses than yours.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You do notice my threads get way more responses than yours.



Gomer Pile had a HUGE following too.. It wasn't cause he was funny.. He had so many folks laughing "at him" vs "with him"..

Some folks will never get it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Gomer Pile had a HUGE following too.. It wasn't cause he was funny.. He had so many folks laughing "at him" vs "with him"..
> 
> Some folks will never get it...



Forest Gump had followers too!!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Gomer Pile had a HUGE following too.. It wasn't cause he was funny.. He had so many folks laughing "at him" vs "with him"..
> 
> Some folks will never get it...



I think I'm more Forrest Gump Than Gomer Pile. Life is like a bag of corn you never know what you are gonna get. Unless you have trail cam pics.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 26, 2018)

We planted food plots,

We planted dove fields

We planted millet in duck swamp!

I'm guilty of using legal plants, I planted to hunt over!

I killed a deer she had put her head in a bucket of cornat 15yds. Southern zone opening day of Archery season a few years back.

If it's legal An puts legal critters down. I'm doin it, an I laugh at folks that try to tell me it's wrong. You can think it's wrong you can say it's wrong but the capital made a vote to put it in legislation to say it's a RIGHT if you wish todo it.

I think that poor doe that had her head in the bucket ate just as good as the one that was eating with 2 lil UNs' in the food plot. 

My thoughts on this thread, bash me I'll be doing it again where legal if lord permits.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I think I'm more Forrest Gump Than Gomer Pile. Life is like a bag of corn you never know what you are gonna get. Unless you have trail cam pics.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Yup seems like comedy hour as I do the same with your ridiculous, obsession with me. Browning stalker.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Now your speaking my language. Should be legal state wide like I said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Suggestion
If u want to bait with corn. Do it in one spot. Not everywhere. Find a spot where u have good buck sign. Find a spot to put bait. I likes spots where I could sit over 2 hundred yards from it. I used a pipe feeder. Easy. Hides the corn. They find it and use it. Never drive a 4 wheeler to it. Leaves a big trail. Carry corn to it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Suggestion
> If u want to bait with corn. Do it in one spot. Not everywhere. Find a spot where u have good buck sign. Find a spot to put bait. I likes spots where I could sit over 2 hundred yards from it. I used a pipe feeder. Easy. Hides the corn. They find it and use it. Never drive a 4 wheeler to it. Leaves a big trail. Carry corn to it.
> Hope this helps.



I want to bait with corn that is the purpose of my thread. I don't like jail is why I don't. I'm trying to get it passed state wide. Not just half the state.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Slayer
You have a gift.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Slayer
> You have a gift.



persistence...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I want to bait with corn that is the purpose of my thread. I don't like jail is why I don't. I'm trying to get it passes state wide. Not just half the state.



I understand. 
U know I have feeders and plots & don’t even hunt them. They legal. 
I kill my big bucks around them. Mostly over 200 yds from the plots. I hunt funnels. Weeds. Swamp trails. If I put corn there the hogs would take it over.e


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Speaking of I have left two PM's with a phone number. I haven't heard from your boy Josh or auburn big buck hunter or cant kill a deer with corn on the property as he claims. Just saying. Maybe you should send a missing person report on him?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Speaking of I have left two PM's with a phone number. I haven't heard from your boy Josh or auburn big buck hunter or cant kill a deer with corn on the property as he claims. Just saying.



Just sayin... 

Look at the guys profile.. He has a few hundred posts.. Never comes on here or logs on.. The boy called you out and shut you up. You are the one that tried to take it off line instead of talking about it here..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Once it is legal there it don’t work as good cause everyone would have 3 feeders apiece. Seen this here. Everyone thinks more feeders the better. Then u start raising hogs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Once it is legal there it don’t work as good cause everyone would have 3 feeders apiece. Seen this here. Everyone thinks more feeders the better. Then u start raising hogs.



I agree. But like to have the option.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just sayin...
> 
> Look at the guys profile.. He has a few hundred posts.. Never comes on here or logs on.. The boy called you out and shut you up. You are the one that tried to take it off line instead of talking about it here..



You and I have a different definition of shut up. I just got a feeling of deja vu.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I agree. But like to have the option.



When it was illegal in SWGA, I hunted with out it. Killed more bucks and bigger bucks than those who used corn illegally. 
I still out do most. 
I won a big buck hunting contest 2 years ago. Killed 2 nice bucks. Same spot I’ve killed others. Both bucks scored over 120.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Never have hunted over it. Like I said whats good for the goose is good for the gander. I wouldn't split up the state. Either make it legal for all or ban it for all. No back door deals. But I take it you like back door deals?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

I like corn during bow season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

I also like a good thick pea patch for bow season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh my. Lols. Ok ok I have hunted over it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Oh my. Lols. Ok ok I have hunted over it.



I’ve killed every buck over it. Even the knot heads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Oh my. Lols. Ok ok I have hunted over it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I couldn’t take it no more. I had to give in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I couldn’t take it no more. I had to give in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

When I did it was only in the mornings or evenings.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I’ve killed every buck over it. Even the knot heads.



Yup me too. This browning freak is foolish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

If u look at my advey buck u can see the rolls of corn fat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Everybody had that deers pic at a corn pile. Clubs around us also.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



You know what they said about Robin? Right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

One good burn deserves another. Well you know the saying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

PHOTO UPLOADS - Photos uploads are working again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

I didn’t know if y’all knew.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> PHOTO UPLOADS - Photos uploads are working again.





sorry... on a roll..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Going to bed know. Talk to you soon brown stalker. Ill be in touch. #aint skeered.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Your humor is quite corny. We can go all night but I prefer not to. But you don't scare me. Ive faced worse by far. You see when you have done nothing wrong you have no fear. I guess that where I'm at.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Going to bed know. Talk to you soon brown stalker. Ill be in touch. #aint skeered.





red neck richie said:


> Your humor is quite corny. We can go all night but I prefer not to. But you don't scare me. Ive faced worse by far. You see when you have done nothing wrong you have no fear. I guess that where I'm at.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Your humor is quite corny. .



Well, you would know what "CORNy" looks like..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Nope just proving you wrong is all. Most people just post their opinion. Which is cool by me one way or the other. You want to start with me so we can start like I said I'm not afraid of a conversation. You remind me of Kim Jun Un. That little fat north Korean. We aint skeered of you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Nope just proving you wrong is all. Most people just post their opinion. Which is cool by me one way or the other. You want to start with me so we can start like I said I'm not afraid of a conversation.



Actually, you are proving me right.. Saying one thing and doing another!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Nope just proving you wrong is all. Most people just post their opinion. Which is cool by me one way or the other. You want to start with me so we can start like I said I'm not afraid of a conversation. You remind me of Kim Jun Un. That little fat north Korean. We aint skeered of you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

I’m going to bed now. No I really am.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m going to bed now. No I really am.





Good night bud!

I'm going fishing tomorrow morning! Have a good weekend!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good night bud!
> 
> I'm going fishing tomorrow morning! Have a good weekend!



I’m working. I’m in Virginia, headed to Dallas. Got a load of corn to deliver.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Got to be there ASAP


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m working. I’m in Virginia, headed to Dallas. Got a load of corn to deliver.



Careful on the road and safe travels! Bring that truck home in one piece!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

We rabbit hunting next weekend. Got a few baited up. Did u know rabbits ate corn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful on the road and safe travels! Bring that truck home in one piece!



I can’t believe it but cars try to run me over every day.


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 26, 2018)

Browning slayer, I don’t know what u do for a living but u could definitely quit ur day job and hit the comic tour!!  Good stuff!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 26, 2018)

All caught up now.


----------



## woods&water (Jan 27, 2018)

If you plant corn, let it grow to maturity and allow it to stay there for deer to eat, it is legal to hunt over anywhere in Georgia. But if you take those same ears of corn that you grew, pick them off the corn stalks, and  put them in a feeder, you can only legally hunt over them in south Georgia.
If you buy a bag of corn and put it in a feeder in your back yard to feed the critters, it is legal anywhere in Georgia. You can't hunt a squirrel or a dove at that feeder, but in south Georgia it is legal to hunt deer there.
None of this makes any sense at all and the lawmakers in Georgia should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

boatbuilder said:


> It is not ethical.




Shooting a dove on a limb is "unethical" too but it's not a crime punishable by imprisonment


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Shooting a dove on a limb is "unethical" too but it's not a crime punishable by imprisonment



Unless you use a scoped .22 to do it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2018)

Never mind me.  I'm just looking for my morning CORNflakes.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Shooting a dove on a limb is "unethical" too but it's not a crime punishable by imprisonment




Unless you also hit the line, bring it down and start a fire that kills people ----- but what has this to do with CORN?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 27, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Unless you also hit the line, bring it down and start a fire that kills people ----- but what has this to do with CORN?



You did that too?????????????????????


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

I have never shot a dove off a limb or a power line.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

I let them get gathered around the cracked corn on the ground and open fire. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## redwards (Jan 27, 2018)

Thought for the day...



> One day during a university philosophy class, a student made some inflammatory remarks about the professor’s views. To the surprise of the other students, the teacher thanked him and moved on to another comment. When he was asked later why he didn’t respond to the student, he said, “I’m practicing the discipline of not having to have the last word.”


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> You did that too?????????????????????



I used to be in a dove hunting club with him, they were shooting birds off the wires all the time. That trophy dove he posted pics about last year was shot off a bird feeder with a bb gun.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2018)

This thread is like...... funny.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Unless you also hit the line, bring it down and start a fire that kills people ----- but what has this to do with CORN?



"ethics"


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

U can’t eat ethics.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have never seen a bigger group of cry babies in my entire life. 


Unbelievable.


----------



## B. White (Jan 27, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I have never shot a dove off a limb or a power line.



I shot one off the wire with my bow and a fluflu when I was a teenager, does that count?  I want in the club.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> U can’t eat ethics.



Sigline material right there. ^^^^


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 27, 2018)

Wonder what we'll be talkin' about by page 30?


----------



## transfixer (Jan 27, 2018)

Whiteboy said:


> I shot one off the wire with my bow and a fluflu when I was a teenager, does that count?  I want in the club.



 wrist rocket with a marble,,,  off the railroad tracks,,,, I guess that was trespassing ?  but I was probably 15 or so,, long time ago.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I have never shot a dove off a limb or a power line.



I have. After the first couple you realize the bird doesn't care about your ethics he's dead either way


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 27, 2018)

Is hunting under a white oak dropping lots of acorn different than hunting over corn? The comparison is about the same as food plot to corn pile.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok........I've shot doves off limbs too, dangit.  I feel just awful about it


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder what we'll be talkin' about by page 30?



Best gun, best caliber, best bullet, CoreLokts suck, no they don't, 243 is too small to shoot deer with, no it isn't, best camo, I don't wear camo, best doe in heat scent, best cover scent, cover scents don't matter hunt the wind, best ladder stand, best climber, best WMA, Florida boys jack up lease prices, Florida boys saying it's not their fault, coyotes killing all the deer, Florida boys are killing all the deer, when is the rut?, kmckinnie only kills bucks with their heads in a pile of corn, they ought to reduce the bag limit cut the season down to two weeks and make it archery only, no they should leave it just like it is, my deer season was awful, my  deer season was great, you just don't know how to hunt, that guy has no right to hunt the property line, yes he does, just put a stand right next to his and make lots of noise, put up like a big screen so he can't see over on your side of the line, call the game warden on him, speaking of game wardens they have no right to come on your property, yes they do, no they don't, don't hang your hat on Wikipedia on that, I carry 50 lbs of gear in on every hunt, I only take my gun 1 bullet and I only wear a camo wife beater and a thong because I'm a macho man,  lost our lease, timber company cutting timber, can you hunt a cutover?, deer are nocturnal, no they aren't, score this buck, now score that buck, I scored this buck now lets see how close you can guess, trespassers suck, I hate thieves, anybody got plans for a boxblind?, yes hundreds of them here's mine, trophy hunting has ruined deer hunting, meat hunters kill too many deer, trespassers are back, license fees are too high and all WRD does is waste my money because they have no idea what they are doing, killing mountain bucks is no big deal, yes it is, Cabelas has a good deal on (fill in the blank), red neck richie shot a deer over corn, baiting should be legal in the northern zone, food plots are baiting, that's unethical, no it's not, are we gonna argue about ethics again, really?, everybody needs to hunt my way, hunt your way I'll hunt mine, I've never seen a bigger bunch of whiners, that's why I don't come around here much anymore, Slayer's memes and we're back to the starting line again.

That oughta get us to about late March, maybe early April. It just depends on how popular this thread stays and if this thread stays. If it doesn't another one will take it's place because deer season is OVAH! and lot's of people on here are bored and going through deer season withdrawals.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

......I used to take my orange vest off while hunting.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 27, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Your humor is quite corny. We can go all night but I prefer not to. But you don't scare me. Ive faced worse by far. You see when you have done nothing wrong you have no fear. I guess that where I'm at.



When you faced far worse was that on the inside?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> "ethics"




Corn ain't supposed to have ethics but If I do find any in my corn I am going to throw it out somewhere round my property where it will be hard to find and won't cause no trouble ------


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 27, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> ......I used to take my orange vest off while hunting.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 27, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I have never shot a dove off a limb or a power line.



We used to lay in a ditch beside the RxR tracks next to the feed mill where they unloaded there grain. We'd  shoot em oft the power lines beside the tracks with bb guns. Any bird that dared to land on them as a matter of fact


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sigline material right there. ^^^^



Got it.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Best gun, best caliber, best bullet, CoreLokts suck, no they don't, 243 is too small to shoot deer with, no it isn't, best camo, I don't wear camo, best doe in heat scent, best cover scent, cover scents don't matter hunt the wind, best ladder stand, best climber, best WMA, Florida boys jack up lease prices, Florida boys saying it's not their fault, coyotes killing all the deer, Florida boys are killing all the deer, when is the rut?, kmckinnie only kills bucks with their heads in a pile of corn, they ought to reduce the bag limit cut the season down to two weeks and make it archery only, no they should leave it just like it is, my deer season was awful, my  deer season was great, you just don't know how to hunt, that guy has no right to hunt the property line, yes he does, just put a stand right next to his and make lots of noise, put up like a big screen so he can't see over on your side of the line, call the game warden on him, speaking of game wardens they have no right to come on your property, yes they do, no they don't, don't hang your hat on Wikipedia on that, I carry 50 lbs of gear in on every hunt, I only take my gun 1 bullet and I only wear a camo wife beater and a thong because I'm a macho man,  lost our lease, timber company cutting timber, can you hunt a cutover?, deer are nocturnal, no they aren't, score this buck, now score that buck, I scored this buck now lets see how close you can guess, trespassers suck, I hate thieves, anybody got plans for a boxblind?, yes hundreds of them here's mine, trophy hunting has ruined deer hunting, meat hunters kill too many deer, trespassers are back, license fees are too high and all WRD does is waste my money because they have no idea what they are doing, killing mountain bucks is no big deal, yes it is, Cabelas has a good deal on (fill in the blank), red neck richie shot a deer over corn, baiting should be legal in the northern zone, food plots are baiting, that's unethical, no it's not, are we gonna argue about ethics again, really?, everybody needs to hunt my way, hunt your way I'll hunt mine, I've never seen a bigger bunch of whiners, that's why I don't come around here much anymore, Slayer's memes and we're back to the starting line again.
> 
> That oughta get us to about late March, maybe early April. It just depends on how popular this thread stays and if this thread stays. If it doesn't another one will take it's place because deer season is OVAH! and lot's of people on here are bored and going through deer season withdrawals.



Elfiii do you have a yeti cooler?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> got it.



wtg !


----------



## b rad (Jan 27, 2018)

Any you boys watched that show Waco that’s out right now showing how bad the ATF is


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> We used to lay in a ditch beside the RxR tracks next to the feed mill where they unloaded there grain. We'd  shoot em oft the power lines beside the tracks with bb guns. Any bird that dared to land on them as a matter of fact



Of course I’ve shot them off a limb. Lols
I figured everyone else was fibbing. Why not me too. 
BB air rifles. I’m guilty.


----------



## antharper (Jan 27, 2018)

Y’all done went from corn vs food plots to shooting dove out a tree ?


----------



## antharper (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a serious? , what’s the difference in shooting a dove out a tree vs a turkey ?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

I shot across a dirt road once, it was a county road.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

antharper said:


> I have a serious? , what’s the difference in shooting a dove out a tree vs a turkey ?



 I would shoot a turkey out of a tree too.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

antharper said:


> I have a serious? , what’s the difference in shooting a dove out a tree vs a turkey ?



Why don't you make a turkey  fly off when you call it up to shoot it so it will be an  "ethical" shot?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 27, 2018)

Turkey is a noble bird and deserves to be kilt correctly. Shooting him off the roost is a sin and will secure you a spot in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored...or it should.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Why don't you make a turkey  fly off when you call it up to shoot it so it will be an  "ethical" shot?



I’ve dog deer hunted. Them walkers get them moving pretty good. 
Guess we where suppose to let them stop running to make it ethical.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

I was told on this board that hunting from a barn was unethical. Apparently a box stand built beside the barn was ethical.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Turkey is a noble bird and deserves to be kilt correctly. Shooting him off the roost is a sin and will secure you a spot in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored...or it should.



Ain't never seen that in the Bible. 
Jesus caught fish in nets by the way.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

If you let turkeys bunch up under the feeder you can kill multiples with a single shot.  If you don't tell anybody, you don't have to stop at 3.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

....,..if u shoot a hen on accident, just say "I thought it was a jake."


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Turkey is a noble bird and deserves to be kilt correctly. Shooting him off the roost is a sin and will secure you a spot in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored...or it should.



Say a bird gobbles at 400yds. U call. It gobbles then flys to a limb 20 yds from u. Is it roosted ?
U call one in, U shoot and miss. It flys up to a limb right there. Guess he’s safe. ?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

Does it matter if u shoot a turkey in a foodplot or under a feeder?  Same thing?


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> ....,..if u shoot a hen on accident, just say "I thought it was a jake."



Glue-on beard jb. Always keep one handy. Page 18. Where's Ritchie and Slayer? Need get it back on the rails.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> ....,..if u shoot a hen on accident, just say "I thought it was a jake."



Think it’s best not to say anything. Just bring me the wing bones.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Does it matter if u shoot a turkey in a foodplot or under a feeder?  Same thing?



I would say never under a feeder or around feed. 
In a food plot ok if u called it in. Don’t ambush the bird. Hope this helps.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2018)

Kmckinnie shot a hen roosted on the power line over his corn pile with a .22lr, I heard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Why don't you make a turkey  fly off when you call it up to shoot it so it will be an  "ethical" shot?



I have. Killed the 1st one running in. The 2nd when to fling. Shot it in the head also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> Kmckinnie shot a hen roosted on the power line over his corn pile with a .22lr, I heard.



See that’s how stuff gets turned around. It was a 22 hornet.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I would say never under a feeder or around feed.
> In a food plot ok if u called it in. Don’t ambush the bird. Hope this helps.



So it's ok to "ambush" a deer you
Haven't called in but not a turkey?


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 27, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> Where's Ritchie and Slayer? Need get it back on the rails.



They only do this when they are at work.  They take off for the weekend and go hunting and fishing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

I had one gobbler come in to me gobbling and jump up onto a stump. Shot it off of it. 
Had a gobbler come in and jump up on a fallen tree and walk down it to me. Shot it too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> So it's ok to "ambush" a deer you
> Haven't called in but not a turkey?



These are just the facts, I’m not hear to sort out all the differences. 

OK ambush the turkey. I guess to a degree u are.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2018)

Is it ok to shoot a goose you haven't called in? Like it just flew over and you weren't paying attention and it was just there?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

We need to thin the hens


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Never shoot a deer near feed or around feed. Only shoot deer u have called in. Don’t ambush the deer. Hope this helps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Is it ok to shoot a goose you haven't called in? Like it just flew over and you weren't paying attention and it was just there?



Yes. But u must bust out of a concealed area and hollar. Shoot.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 27, 2018)

1:1 hen to gobbler ratio makes it easier to kill a mega bird


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Ain't never seen that in the Bible.
> Jesus caught fish in nets by the way.



Trust me,
Jesus doesn't approve of bush wackin' turkeys off the roost....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> We need to thin the hens



The car insurance company’s want us to. To many claims.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Trust me,
> Jesus doesn't approve of bush wackin' turkeys off the roost....



I will trust u on this one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2018)

Browning where are u ???


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 27, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Say a bird gobbles at 400yds. U call. It gobbles then flys to a limb 20 yds from u. Is it roosted ?
> U call one in, U shoot and miss. It flys up to a limb right there. Guess he’s safe. ?



Naw man, roosted only pertains to where he sleeps. The second scenario you spoke of happened to me in Alabama and thankfully I folded him on the second shot. Bout that time, the biggest jerks (game wardens) I've ever encountered came out the woodwork and accused me of using electronic calls...searched me, my vest and had my young step son crying his eyes out. Least we ate turkey that night and said to heck with the state of Alabama!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jan 27, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?



Why is it everyone who wants to throw out a bag of corn makes this same claim?

If you believe it, why not just put out a food plot.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 28, 2018)

antharper said:


> I have a serious? , what’s the difference in shooting a dove out a tree vs a turkey ?



Well, shooting a dove out of a tree is an act of a human and a turkey is a rather large bird,  

Hope that helps, but what has this to do with CORN?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope the mods make this thead a sticky. So much insightful information in one thread.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 28, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> Glue-on beard jb. Always keep one handy. Page 18. Where's Ritchie and Slayer? Need get it back on the rails.



Slayer went fishing.
RRR is prolly off licking his wounds


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> I hope the mods make this thead a sticky. So much insightful information in one thread.



I put my .02 worth in here.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2018)

I ambushed a turkey in a food plot once. Crawled up close enough to roll him. Try sneaking up within 40 yards of a whole flock of turkeys


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2018)

P.S. there was NO,I repeat NO corn in said food plot


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2018)

I shot him right in the face


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2018)

He went to flopping all over the ground


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well done, Guth.  That was an epic bang flop story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2018)

Way to flop that turkey. It maybe harder to sneak up on one than to call it.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> Elfiii do you have a yeti cooler?



I knew I missed something. No. Coleman Xtreme. It's better than a Yeti.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 28, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> He went to flopping all over the ground



Been wondering how long it would take to get a flop in here!  Nice job!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Been wondering how long it would take to get a flop in here!  Nice job!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 28, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Been wondering how long it would take to get a flop in here!  Nice job!



I thought that warrants an infraction or a band.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 28, 2018)

Is it that Yetis won't hold enough CORN?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Is it that Yetis won't hold enough CORN?



You got to use that high dollar corn in a yeti. Walmart corn won't work


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess I am a "traditionalist".. I hunting no food pots, not over corn, use no attracters, use no cover scent.... just hunt the woods to challenge my skills against the game.. 
There are folks on this thread that talk about the "effort" putting food plots in vs. corn. The objective to me seems the same - an easy kill. That is not hunting..


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 28, 2018)

AliBubba said:


> I guess I am a "traditionalist".. I hunting no food pots, not over corn, use no attracters, use no cover scent.... just hunt the woods to challenge my skills against the game..
> There are folks on this thread that talk about the "effort" putting food plots in vs. corn. The objective to me seems the same - an easy kill. That is not hunting..



LIKE


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 28, 2018)

AliBubba said:


> I guess I am a "traditionalist".. I hunting no food pots, not over corn, use no attracters, use no cover scent.... just hunt the woods to challenge my skills against the game..
> There are folks on this thread that talk about the "effort" putting food plots in vs. corn. The objective to me seems the same - an easy kill. That is not hunting..



I always wonder if the Indian that came to the tribe and said we should cover ourselves in animal skin in order to get closer to our prey ever had to go through this kind of adbonishment from other tribe members.  Or the Indians that started using guns to hunt instead of bow and arrow.  Its all hunting, regardless how it's done.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 28, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> I always wonder if the Indian that came to the tribe and said we should cover ourselves in animal skin in order to get closer to our prey ever had to go through this kind of adbonishment from other tribe members.  Or the Indians that started using guns to hunt instead of bow and arrow.  Its all hunting, regardless how it's done.



I'd guess they weren't concerned with ego, just meat. Any man that spends 300 dollars on camo, a grand on a weapon, whatever on a lease, some mud tires, deer stands, and 2 bags of corn, could probably go to the piggly wiggly instead. Cowboys and Indians is over. Now it's Conservation and Enjoyment. As long as you follow the rules. You are either in the big leagues or on the farm team. But, it's all good within the rules. If anyone is carrying a deer or turkey decoy, I'd have the same look on my face if I saw a known pervert.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> They only do this when they are at work.  They take off for the weekend and go hunting and fishing.



Sorry guys, I've been busy hanging these around town.. I fear for ol Richie.. I think the game wardens got him!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Why don't you make a turkey  fly off when you call it up to shoot it so it will be an  "ethical" shot?



Heck, my belly doesn't care about ethics or rules. That's why I save time and money and shoot turkeys during deer season. It's a lot easier and gives me more time to fish in the Spring.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 29, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Why don't you make a turkey  fly off when you call it up to shoot it so it will be an  "ethical" shot?



I throw rocks at them when they are roosted.As soon as their feet leave the tree limb..BAMB!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> P.S. there was NO,I repeat NO corn in said food plot



But RRR will argue that you should have known that was baiting.You should have just threw corn out and went back to the camper and drank  some reebs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> P.S. there was NO,I repeat NO corn in said food plot



Everyone knows you don't put feeders "IN" a food plot. You stick it off to the side to prevent weeds from growing in your plot. 

No biggie. If you don't get caught, you didn't break any laws. Hasn't Richie taught you "ANYTHING" in this thread?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 29, 2018)

AliBubba said:


> I guess I am a "traditionalist".. I hunting no food pots, not over corn, use no attracters, use no cover scent.... just hunt the woods to challenge my skills against the game..
> There are folks on this thread that talk about the "effort" putting food plots in vs. corn. The objective to me seems the same - an easy kill. That is not hunting..




Does your "traditionalist" hunting allow for any sort of a scent or scent concealment that you did not collect yourself, camouflage, deer stands, modern rifles, optics, game cameras, warm dry clothing made form man made fibers, ATVs, pick up trucks, cell phones, Internet websites or magazines?

If so there are some who would label you as a non-traditionalist.   
Those who use all these things and food plots and/or legal CORN piles are traditionalists too.  Their traditions are just different from yours.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Does your "traditionalist" hunting allow for any sort of a scent or scent concealment that you did not collect yourself, camouflage, deer stands, modern rifles, optics, game cameras, warm dry clothing made form man made fibers, ATVs, pick up trucks, cell phones, Internet websites or magazines?
> 
> If so there are some who would label you as a non-traditionalist.
> Those who use all these things and food plots and/or legal CORN piles are traditionalists too.  Their traditions are just different from yours.



For some reason, I don't see him hunting like an Indian..


----------



## jatopack (Jan 29, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Turkey is a noble bird and deserves to be kilt correctly. Shooting him off the roost is a sin and will secure you a spot in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored...or it should.



All a turkey is good for is eating all the corn before the deer get to it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 29, 2018)

Turkey are pretty hard on the sunflower seeds for my gold finches too.  I wonder if I can get a depredation permit?


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 29, 2018)

jatopack said:


> All a turkey is good for is eating all the corn before the deer get to it.



Agreed!!  Turkeys are like Arena Football, not as good as what you can get in the fall but at least it's something happening in the springtime!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 29, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Turkey are pretty hard on the sunflower seeds for my gold finches too.  I wonder if I can get a depredation permit?



Kmac and I are like Ken Nugent..One call that's all. We can fix that population problem for ya in probably one day. Get most of them off the limb and the rest in the sunflower seeds.


----------



## Auburnbigbuckhunter (Jan 29, 2018)

I guess this went sideways from what I originally posted. Like I said I never knew Richie personally but the year I was in that club there was corn within 100 yards of his stand all year long. The game warden had that place on his map because he found so much corn. I don’t think Richie killed that deer over a pile of corn but everyone else hunted over corn and that club had 18 members on 300 acres so they were on top of each other if u know what I mean. That’s the main reason I got out. And the everyone hunting near or over corn.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 29, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> I guess this went sideways from what I originally posted. Like I said I never knew Richie personally but the year I was in that club there was corn within 100 yards of his stand all year long. The game warden had that place on his map because he found so much corn. I don’t think Richie killed that deer over a pile of corn but everyone else hunted over corn and that club had 18 members on 300 acres so they were on top of each other if u know what I mean. That’s the main reason I got out. And the everyone hunting near or over corn.



I guess all the members could wave at each other thru the trees, and trip over corn piles. Sounds like the deer he killed may have been fleeing corn. A controlled burn would sound like Jiffy Pop heaven.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 29, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> .....everyone else hunted over corn and that club had 18 members on 300 acres so they were on top of each other if u know what I mean. That’s the main reason I got out. And the everyone hunting near or over corn.



Sounds great! They have any openings?


----------



## Auburnbigbuckhunter (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You haven't been in the club for two years. I shot that buck over a hardwood flat with no corn in it. In fact he didn't have any corn in his gut. You left the club because you couldn't kill a deer. If you are gonna accuse me of doing something illegal you better have facts . I got witnesses. And you weren't there. The only corn I have seen have been in the hog traps  before and after deer season.  I don't appreciate you coming on this forum and telling lies. Just because I don't agree with the law don't mean I don't follow it.




Richie.... re read what I posted I didn’t say u killed it over a pile of corn. Just know the history of what ur talking about before u post something like that. The game warden walked me to a feeder strapped to a tree right in front of Jim’s Tripod that was within 200 yards of the ladder stand u put up. It was his goal to bust everyone he could on that property since he found 10 bags of corn at the old camp... now this was a year before u got in but it is the 100% truth.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow! Is this thread starting to get really good or what?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie.... re read what I posted I didn’t say u killed it over a pile of corn. Just know the history of what ur talking about before u post something like that. The game warden walked me to a feeder strapped to a tree right in front of Jim’s Tripod that was within 200 yards of the ladder stand u put up. It was his goal to bust everyone he could on that property since he found 10 bags of corn at the old camp... now this was a year before u got in but it is the 100% truth.



Yep, I guess ol bait loving Richie got in the club just in time to straighten all of those law breakers up! 

Hey Richie, did you check the stomach contents of that deer you shot?


----------



## new blood (Jan 29, 2018)

Now we got a new character named Jim. Sounds like he was up to no good. Is he a member oh here? We might have to introduce him to Browning Slayer.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 29, 2018)

Just cracked post #500.  

this thread is so CORNey  ---  I move that we allow it to stay open beyond the normal limit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Game Warden !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

new blood said:


> Now we got a new character named Jim. Sounds like he was up to no good. Is he a member oh here? We might have to introduce him to Browning Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Just cracked post #500.
> 
> this thread is so CORNey  ---  I move that we allow it to stay open beyond the normal limit.



I think you should make it a "sticky"...


----------



## new blood (Jan 29, 2018)

browning slayer said:


>



:d:d:d


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> Richie.... re read what I posted I didn’t say u killed it over a pile of corn. Just know the history of what ur talking about before u post something like that. The game warden walked me to a feeder strapped to a tree right in front of Jim’s Tripod that was within 200 yards of the ladder stand u put up. It was his goal to bust everyone he could on that property since he found 10 bags of corn at the old camp... now this was a year before u got in but it is the 100% truth.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 29, 2018)

new blood said:


> Now we got a new character named Jim. Sounds like he was up to no good. Is he a member oh here? We might have to introduce him to Browning Slayer.



you should send him over to the Billy thread.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 29, 2018)

Auburnbigbuckhunter said:


> I guess this went sideways from what I originally posted. Like I said I never knew Richie personally but the year I was in that club there was corn within 100 yards of his stand all year long. The game warden had that place on his map because he found so much corn. I don’t think Richie killed that deer over a pile of corn but everyone else hunted over corn and that club had 18 members on 300 acres so they were on top of each other if u know what I mean. That’s the main reason I got out. And the everyone hunting near or over corn.


If RRR didn't put it ,it don't count...
16.66 ac per person.Dues should have been less than 200.00 all in except for the corn scattering


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Just cracked post #500.
> 
> this thread is so CORNey  ---  I move that we allow it to stay open beyond the normal limit.



It's possible we could make an exception this one time.


----------



## new blood (Jan 29, 2018)

So..Richie is hiding in the ditchie..and Jim is under him.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

*What a guy*



Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry guys, I've been busy hanging these around town.. I fear for ol Richie.. I think the game wardens got him!



browning stalker. I heard you were looking for me again. I really appreciate your concern. You were so worried about where I was you skipped your mensa meeting and spent all weekend passing out flyers trying to find me. That goes to show what type of guy you are. I suppose you saw Josh's reply were he said he didn't say I was hunting over bait and that the activity he witnessed happed the year be for I joined the club. Funny he didn't mention that the tripod stand he is talking about has a rusted out leg that broke in half and the stand is on its side and nobody has hunted it in two years. I have walked all around that stand there is no feeder. I guess the game warden got the club cleaned up before I joined. Let me give you some background on Jim. If its the same Jim as Josh is speaking of. He is an 86 year old man with stage 4 pancreas cancer. He hunted once this year and not much more than that last year. Last time I saw him he couldn't pick up a bag of corn much less drag a deer out. In the three years I have been a member I have not witnessed any baiting. I'm sure if the game wardens find some they will be out. I haven't see one in three years which is strange if they knew according to Josh that baiting was going on. IF you are offering a $2000 reward PM me your info I will sell it to you right now. I will agree with Josh that there are too many members for 450 acre but it is close to my personal property and it is loaded with hogs. That alone is worth the dues to me. I will be waiting for your apology.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I will be waiting for your apology.



Why should I apologize? I'm not the one hunting over corn..

There's a reason why Auburn is airing out the dirty laundry on here and not returning your call..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why should I apologize? I'm not the one hunting over corn..
> 
> There's a reason why Auburn is airing out the dirty laundry on here and not returning your call..



Exactly... Slayer, you're not the one on trial in the court of public opinion...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's possible we could make an exception this one time.



Get's my vote!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Exactly... Slayer, you're not the one on trial in the court of public opinion...



Now your talking to yourself. Your one strange dude.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Now your talking to yourself. Your one strange dude.



Yeah but he can flat out decorate a thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why should I apologize? I'm not the one hunting over corn..
> 
> There's a reason why Auburn is airing out the dirty laundry on here and not returning your call..





Browning Slayer said:


> Exactly... Slayer, you're not the one on trial in the court of public opinion...



You're right Slayer! Richie has a lot of explaining to do.. The boy needs help! And not with dumping corn..


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 29, 2018)

My feeling is that both foodplots and corn are creating a generation of lazy hunters that have no idea how to hunt. I’ve seen grown men destroy a funnel area that deer use to go in and plant a food plot.  Most hunters can’t hunt deer unless they sit on a plot or a feeder is nearby. Most situations both..   the lessons we are teaching the young generation is not a good one. Most hunters don’t know anything about mast trees. They have no idea how to position a stand .  Tower stands on food plots and corn piles are new normal. Not for me.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

*Shout out.*

I wanted to say thanks to the people that gave their opinion on this so called flash point topic without getting their panties all in a wad. 521 comments and nearly 13,000 views. Apparently people are still interested in this topic. I don't think the baiting debate is going away until it is legal state wide. IMHO.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Garnto88 said:


> My feeling is that both foodplots and corn are creating a generation of lazy hunters that have no idea how to hunt. I’ve seen grown men destroy a funnel area that deer use to go in and plant a food plot.  Most hunters can’t hunt deer unless they sit on a plot or a feeder is nearby. Most situations both..   the lessons we are teaching the young generation is not a good one. Most hunters don’t know anything about mast trees. They have no idea how to position a stand .  Tower stands on food plots and corn piles are new normal. Not for me.



Back in the day, how many deer processors did we see. 
I never heard of folks taking a deer to have it skint & packages. 
Today they are everywhere.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I wanted to say thanks to the people that gave their opinion on this so called flash point topic without getting their panties all in a wad. 521 comments and nearly 13,000 views. Apparently people are still interested in this topic. I don't think the baiting debate is going away until it is legal state wide. IMHO.



What about a shout out to all the people laughing at you instead of with you? Those are the ones keeping this thread alive..

And Auburn's comments.. That boy is on his game with the way your over populated club is feeding deer.. one bag at a time..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> What about a shout out to all the people laughing at you instead of with you? Those are the ones keeping this thread alive..
> 
> And Auburn's comments.. That boy is on his game with the way your over populated club is feeding deer.. one bag at a time..



Dig deep and pull those panties on out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 29, 2018)

Everybody knows he wears a thong....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Everybody knows he wears a thong....



Not everyone can pull that look off! I can!

And not everyone can get away with baiting.. I can't..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not everyone can pull that look off! I can!
> 
> And not everyone can get away with baiting.. I can't..



Have u tried the feeder that looks like a stump.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Have u tried the feeder that looks like a stump.



I've heard about those.. seen a couple on Facebook. I'll just stick to my broadcast spreaders.. I have hogs so I try to keep my feeder hanging or on legs anchored.. I've never just dumped out corn for a weekend..

That's a lazy way to hunt..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Dig deep and pull those panties on out.



Would that be the same as digging deep in a deer and pulling the kernels out before you drop it off at the processor? 

I saw some folks at my processor a couple weeks ago trying to explain all the corn inside of their gut shot deer.. It was pretty comical watching them back peddle and my processor rolling his eyes..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

browning stalker, you didn't say anything about the $2000 reward money. I will sell him to you right now. I have had my eye on this ar10 chambered in 308. With a night vision scope. I can hunt hogs 24/7 365 anyway I choose too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2018)

Is this still a thing?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> browning stalker, you didn't say anything about the $2000 reward money. I will sell him to you right now. I have had my eye on this ar10 chambered in 308. With a night vision scope. I can hunt hogs 24/7 365 anyway I choose too.



Reading is not a strong part with you is it? Check post#505..

While you're at it.. check the regs as far as baiting..


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 29, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is this still a thing?



Only 7 1/2 months to go before archery season.  I think they are going to have to pace themselves or else Browning Slayer is going to run out of meme's by April


----------



## sea trout (Jan 29, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Only 7 1/2 months to go before archery season.  I think they are going to have to pace themselves or else Browning Slayer is going to run out of meme's by April



I hope Browning Slayer can make memes for 7 1/2 more months!!! Heck I'll look at em for 7 1/2 more years!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Only 7 1/2 months to go before archery season.  I think they are going to have to pace themselves or else Browning Slayer is going to run out of meme's by April



You know better than that bro!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I wanted to say thanks to the people that gave their opinion on this so called flash point topic without getting their panties all in a wad. 521 comments and nearly 13,000 views. Apparently people are still interested in this topic. I don't think the baiting debate is going away until it is legal state wide. IMHO.



Man, sounds like someone is desperate for some attention. Did you have a lonely night?


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 29, 2018)

Naw..He's just waitin till the Crops are planted...Got a DePred Permit in the mailbox last week....winning..


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You know better than that bro!!



Yes I do!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 29, 2018)

I have viewed this thread 12,165 times so it aint _that_ great


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2018)

That will be more than enough of the innuendo.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> For some reason, I don't see him hunting like an Indian..


Let's not take this to the extremes... I don' use cover scent, hunt the wind, still-hunt or make an impromptu blind, what is  the use of camo when wearing hunter's orange? Use bow or muzzle loader etc. etc. "Traditional" in the 21st century that is..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Fact of the matter is they had the same resistance when they legalized food plots. People were afraid it would decimate the deer heard and spread disease. Fact of the matter is it did no such thing and actually benefited the heard. From the input from the southern zone corn hunters as well as the harvest reports this seems to be the case.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 29, 2018)

The disease spread to humans instead.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I agree but your leg got swept long ago. You are insane. You talk to yourself online. You are a strange individual. Your dojo has left the building. You cannot even have a conversation anymore without a meme. Your a weird dude.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I agree but your leg got swept long ago. You are insane. You talk to yourself online. You are a strange individual. Your dojo has left the building. You cannot even have a conversation anymore without a meme. Your a weird dude.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Again picking on an 86 year old man with stage 4 pancreatic cancer. I don't see the humor.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

So i find it more entertaining when you talk to yourself. Leave the old man alone. Or attack me for baiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> So i find it more entertaining when you talk to yourself. Leave the old man alone. Or attack me for baiting.



Attack??  

This is a comedy thread! You tried trolling the forum and got smacked down with an ex-member of your club..

There are so many folks laughing at this thread.. It's the most active thread on the board! We're all waiting to see what Auburn says next!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Attack??
> 
> This is a comedy thread! You tried trolling the forum and got smacked down with an ex-member of your club..
> 
> There are so many folks laughing at this thread.. It's the most active thread on the board! We're all waiting to see what Auburn says next!



And at any given moment, he can delete the thread where he continues to make himself look foolish..

It's really that simple.. He just doesn't get it..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Attack??
> 
> This is a comedy thread! You tried trolling the forum and got smacked down with an ex-member of your club..
> 
> There are so many folks laughing at this thread.. It's the most active thread on the board! We're all waiting to see what Auburn says next!



Word of advise browning stalker. There is a reason the yin and yang symbol is a circle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Word of advise browning stalker. There is a reason the yin and yang symbol is a circle.



I get it! My feeder wheel is also shaped in a "circle"... It throws corn in an even pattern! 

Good analogy! It's an even spread across the ground!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I get it! My feeder wheel is also shaped in a "circle"... It throws corn in an even pattern!
> 
> Good analogy! It's an even spread across the ground!



The question is what is your feeder wheel fed with? perhaps your initials?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Corn cost is to high. I can only run 10 feeders year round.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Corn cost is to high. I can only run 10 feeders year round.



Yea but h have nite vision to shoot hogs. Year round.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Corn cost is to high. I can only run 10 feeders year round.



Feeders are a lot cheaper to run than just dumping a bag of corn on the ground!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Yea but h have nite vision to shoot hogs. Year round.



At least we have our story straight. It’s hogs we after.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> At least we have our story straight. It’s hogs we after.


Got 1 buck and three hogs this year. Put your story how you want. I will tell the truth.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> At least we have our story straight. It’s hogs we after.



Yes sir, Mr. Game Warden..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Got 1 buck and three hogs this year. Put your story how you want. I will tell the truth.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir, Mr. Game Warden..



Kmckinnie. I told you brown stalker is a strange dude.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Kmckinnie. I told you brown stalker is a strange dude.



I agree! No corn needed!

You should relax some... It'll be hard to build a case about baiting a year later..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree! No corn needed!
> 
> You should relax some... It'll be hard to build a case about baiting a year later..



We're just glad Richie can post.... He's not allowed to do that during the day..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree! No corn needed!
> 
> You should relax some... It'll be hard to build a case about baiting a year later..



Like it told you bro when you aint done nothing wrong you aint skeered.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Like it told you bro when you aint done nothing wrong you aint skeered.



Like it told you bro...



Is that "liberal" talk for, I know you are, but who am I?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Got 1 buck and three hogs this year. Put your story how you want. I will tell the truth.



I got one buck also. Shot I don’t know how many hogs. Got a pig last weekend. 
Was not a big buck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I got one buck also.



Me too! Shot it during bow season and I didn't hunt much after.. Let my boy hunt and I just hung out!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I got one buck also. Shot I don’t know how many hogs. Got a pig last weekend.
> Was not a big buck.



But some said your buck was fat from all the corn u fed it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too! Shot it during bow season and I didn't hunt much after.. Let my boy hunt and I just hung out!



That was a nice buck too. Congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> But some said your buck was fat from all the corn u fed it.



Better than the skinny horns some have..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> But some said your buck was fat from all the corn u fed it.



Yea, but it was in the woods when I shot it no corn. 
Don’t believe it just ask kmack


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like it told you bro...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that "liberal" talk for, I know you are, but who am I?



Nope just confirming your initials.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better than the skinny horns some have..



I’m making a skull mount of mine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better than the skinny horns some have..



Mine are thick. And wide. Long times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Nope just confirming your initials.



Browning Slayer! I like it! Buzzards follow me for a reason!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice mount. Looks like it’s charging.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

My wife killed 2 bucks. 2eight points.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

The big one got away.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Nice mount. Looks like it’s charging.



Sideways pics... Deleted it! Picking up my alligator head tomorrow..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> My wife killed 2 bucks. 2eight points.



You trying to make Richie jealous?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You trying to make Richie jealous?



Heck no. Just happy for her. She had not shot a buck in 5 years.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sideways pics... Deleted it! Picking up my alligator head tomorrow..



We had a big gator in our swamp last year. I think he left with the flood we had.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You trying to make Richie jealous?



Bammer killed a nice 10pt on our place. The one he posted in the pickems.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer killed a nice 10pt on our place. The one he posted in the pickems.



It was a 130 inch deer. He cut the horns off and gave them to my grandson.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2018)

Sun's up.  Checking in on Good CORNING America.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 30, 2018)

Hopefully the show has been cancelled. And the stars brought up on kernel molestation charges.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 30, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> And the stars brought up on kernel molestation charges.



It won't matter if they're convicted....worse thing that will happen is they will be given pro-baition.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2018)

This thread is brought to you by Kernal Sanders.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 30, 2018)

Its a cornicopia of opinions.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Only 7 1/2 months to go before archery season.  I think they are going to have to pace themselves or else Browning Slayer is going to run out of meme's by April



That'll never happen. He's got meme's that haven't even happened yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)

elfiii said:


> That'll never happen. He's got meme's that haven't even happened yet.



And I have plenty of time..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Mikec84 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm not against it either way but one is better for the deer herd then the other.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 30, 2018)

Red handed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Red handed


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 30, 2018)

Monkeys can't climb greased poles and steal the corn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Monkeys can't climb greased poles and steal the corn.



You sure about that?

This guy claims he can teach them to shoot deer over a feeder..


glynr329 said:


> A monkey with a gun can kill a deer over corn. (Sorry just a fact).


----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh my God!!!!! How do y'all make those memes and cropped pictures idk?????!!!!!!!!!!
That's funny stuff y'all!!!

Mods need to make a dedicated section for memes or somthing!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> This guy claims he can teach them to shoot deer over a feeder..



I saw a video of a monkey shooting at some soldiers who got the monkey drunk.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I saw a video of a monkey shooting at some soldiers who got the monkey drunk.



If I was the monkey that's what I'd do too.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 30, 2018)

*well, teach me something*

"I'm not against it either way but one is better for the deer herd then the other. "

which is better?

jus ask'n

s&r


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2018)

What happened to cause Slayer to have to link to memes instead of posting them up direct?  

I'm betting somebody been pulling some strings down at the meme shop to try to slow the action.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2018)

Nope it was me.  I reset my options trying to figure out why another member couldn't see videos.  

Good thing,  I thought Slayer had run afoul of the CORNstibles.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2018)

Three posts in a row.  I might soon qualify to post in the Driveling Billy threads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Nope it was me.  I reset my options trying to figure out why another member couldn't see videos.
> 
> Good thing,  I thought Slayer had run afoul of the CORNstibles.



You trying to slow me down?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I saw a video of a monkey shooting at some soldiers who got the monkey drunk.



I saw a monkey smoke a cigarette in the Hangover movie..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 30, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> I think, sir, you are looking for something to stir the pot with or to argue about.
> 
> Not sure of your M-O when deer hunting, but plant 15-20 acres of successful plots (and show us some photos) and then come back with your uninformed question.
> 
> ...



I agree. One can benefit the deer heard and add to its health. The other just brings deer in to be killed.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 30, 2018)

<a href="https://imgflip.com/i/23ng6f"><img src="https://i.imgflip.com/23ng6f.jpg" title="made at imgflip.com"/></a

browning stalker I was gonna tell you not to quit your day job but I see its to late.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow I just love this! Y'alls memes are crazy guys!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2018)

Yoda shoulda said "lame your memes are" that woulda been perfect.

But your lames aren't meme Browning Slayer everyone is enjoyin the tar out of em!!!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## NUTT (Jan 30, 2018)

YOU READY, Are YOU READY? Let's get it on!
May the best meme win.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2018)

lawd have mercy......


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 30, 2018)

Y’all keep up the good work. What’s the over under on catching up to B.B. or JT?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 31, 2018)

Finally, found the recipe for canned kern deer hash.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

...


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 31, 2018)

This is the best thread up here since that fella tried to stomp a snake.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> This is the best thread up here since that fella tried to stomp a snake.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 31, 2018)

snake stomper thread was somethin else


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

I’m in a meeting and can’t stop laughing


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

Might’ve peed a little


----------



## oops1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mercy


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

Are the popcorn mojis considered baiting a thread


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

It’s corn


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

Flop


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 31, 2018)

Got confused


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

I was too scared to mention the snake stomper. Had hospital pics and all. Wasn't he wearing Nike tennis shoes?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yup, he was wearing sneakers.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

Kinda reminds me of the drunk guy sleeping with his feet in the fire with smoking socks from years ago. They are out there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm happy to report that I now have T-shirts available. Let people know that you are a proud member of the GON Deer Hunting Forum!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## JB0704 (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm happy to report that I now have T-shirts available. Let people know that you are a proud member of the GON Deer Hunting Forum!



This has me lol'n all ova, put me down for one!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

That would have been a good name for the Braves farm team. Gwinnett Snake Stompers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 31, 2018)

tee shirt idea is a home run. Can you make them in realfree camo?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2018)

NUTT said:


> YOU READY, Are YOU READY? Let's get it on!
> May the best meme win.



I hope everybody has learned you can't out meme Browning Slayer either in quantity or quality.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> tee shirt idea is a home run. Can you make them in realfree camo?



No, but we have official Billy war surplus camo:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, but we have official Billy war surplus camo:



That shirt is AWESOME!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, but we have official Billy war surplus camo:



I'd like to order one of them in XL tall please.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

As much as I'm against corn, I'm starting to feel sorry for Richie in all of this. I think I'm gonna buy him some Throw n Grow as a parting gift.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> I think I'm gonna buy him some Throw n Grow as a parting gift.





I think Richie would be well advised to stop throwing stuff on the ground, period!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 31, 2018)

Corn it and they will come


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 31, 2018)

I must have defective golden acorns. I never see deer during daylight with them scattered about.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## sea trout (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, but we have official Billy war surplus camo:



Dude I am not kidding! If you ever make those shirts I'll buy some! Seriously!
Other people might be serious too


----------



## sea trout (Jan 31, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


>



 Holy geez!!!!! Cant type how funny this is on a family forum!!!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 31, 2018)

Fun with CORN and brought to you at no cost to yourself by Woody's Campfire Forum.  

Life is Good.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I hope everybody has learned you can't out meme Browning Slayer either in quantity or quality.



^^^ This
Sometimes it’s better to admit defeat than to continue taking a beating. 
Browning slayer can’t be beat at this. 
Best thread in a long time.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 31, 2018)

Any chance!!!!!  I don’t think so.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 31, 2018)

Mike 65 said:


> ^^^ This
> Sometimes it’s better to admit defeat than to continue taking a beating.
> Browning slayer can’t be beat at this.
> Best thread in a long time.



I wouldn't want to have taken a public whooping like this either but dang I'm jealous I've never started a thread that went this long and caused such laughter. 
Browning Slayer is a Beast! RRR you are too buddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Any chance!!!!!  I don’t think so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

...


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 31, 2018)

Yea I don’t think it’s over...someone overheard RRR yelling “cash me outside in da food plot slayer, how ba dat?!”...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 31, 2018)

I love memes


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2018)

Lord have mercy. Slayer is topping himself. I didn't think it could be done.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Best one yet!!!


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 31, 2018)

Betcha can’t keep this going til bow season...dare u...dbl dog dare u...heck I triple RRR dare u!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 31, 2018)

I reckon I have to give RRR props. He has created a thread viewed as many times as a sticky and replied to as many times as useless billy. Then again maybe he didn't do that either.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 31, 2018)

...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> I reckon I have to give RRR props. He has created a thread viewed as many times as a sticky and replied to as many times as useless billy. Then again maybe he didn't do that either.



Heck, if it wasn't for Auburnbigbuckhunter, this thread would be dead like Richies "What if" thread! He flipped Richies thread in just a few posts!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

Shhh Richie's hunting


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


>



Bingo


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly
 said:
			
		

>


He's got some memes


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2018)

Mercy, it's a free for all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


>



You owe me a bud light!! I just spit out a mouth full!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Mercy, it's a free for all.



You're welcome!! I think my banner should say "Official GON Forum Meme Poster"..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> I reckon I have to give RRR props. He has created a thread viewed as many times as a sticky and replied to as many times as useless billy. Then again maybe he didn't do that either.



Thank you Beagler. 715 replies and 18,000 views. But to be fair 90% of the replies are from browning stalker.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Thank you Beagler. 715 replies and 18,000 views. But to be fair 90% of the replies are from browning stalker.



Way to go Richie. You broke the internet. lol


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You owe me a bud light!! I just spit out a mouth full!!



I see you had another productive day browning stalker. What do you do sit around making memes and drinking beer all day. Just a suggestion but I think you may have ocd. Its not healthy to obsess over me like that. But now I see how you have the time to put in all those food plots.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Thank you Beagler. 715 replies and 18,000 views. But to be fair 90% of the replies are from browning stalker.



And you've yet to give Josh the credit.. That boy made this thread.. I just painted the picture! 

Although Ironhead has come up with some awesome material! You at least get an "E" for effort.. And an "F" for creativity..


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I see you had another productive day browning stalker. What do you do sit around making memes and drinking beer all day. Just a suggestion but I think you may have ocd. Its not healthy to obsess over me like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're welcome!! I think my banner should say "Official GON Forum Meme Poster"..





Agreed. Done.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

The funny part is the this thread has almost as many views as sticky "Georgia Hunting and Fishing Laws" and soon will.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I see you had another productive day browning stalker. What do you do sit around making memes and drinking beer all day. Just a suggestion but I think you may have ocd. Its not healthy to obsess over me like that.



I don't need your suggestions.. If I listened to you people would be laughing at me instead of with me, like, in your case!

And don't worry, I'm not done yet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> The funny part is the this thread has almost as many views as sticky "Georgia Hunting and Fishing Laws" and soon will.



Corn has always been more popular than laws.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Agreed. Done.



I'll wear that badge with honor!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

Change Richie's banner to "King of the Corn" lol Or "Corn Worshipper"


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't need your suggestions.. If I listened to you people would be laughing at me instead of with me, like, in your case!
> 
> And don't worry, I'm not done yet!



Go for it. But I must say you are wierding me out a little with how I take up your every thought. I'm telling you its not healthy. You know I'm straight right.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

Maybe Richie and Slayer just need to go to the corn maze together this coming Oct. and be friends. Slayer can bring a collection of his best memes and Rich a sack of corn as a peace offering.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 31, 2018)

This thing has gotten out of corntrol


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 31, 2018)

...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And don't worry, I'm not done yet!





red neck richie said:


> Go for it.



Thanks! Stayed tuned tomorrow...


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 31, 2018)

I would like to know how all these people who use or want to use corn took deer before they needed a crutch.I for one have  food plots but we do not hunt over them. That would be counter productive.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

8pointduck said:


> I would like to know how all these people who use or want to use corn took deer before they needed a crutch.I for one have  food plots but we do not hunt over them. That would be counter productive.



Same way you do. Hunt travel routes, funnels, Hardwoods when they are dropping, scrapes, rubs, creek crossings, muscadines, persimmon trees. The usual natural attractants.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

8pointduck said:


> I would like to know how all these people who use or want to use corn took deer before they needed a crutch.I for one have  food plots but we do not hunt over them. That would be counter productive.



Great question! Maybe Richie will tell us how he "use" to do it!op2:op2:op2:


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great question! Maybe Richie will tell us how he "use" to do it!op2:op2:op2:



Day late and a dollar short as usual. I already answered the mans question.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great question! Maybe Richie will tell us how he "use" to do it!op2:op2:op2:



By the way I have planted more than my fair share of food plots and have driven a tractor many an hour. I have also watched many a food plot dry up in the Georgia sun with no rain. It would have been nice to be able to put out supplemental feed and not worry about how far away I was hunting from it on private land. Like they can do in many states as well as the southern zone of Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> It would have been nice to be able to put out supplemental feed and not worry about how far away I was hunting from it on private land.



So.... Is this admission to hunting over "corn"?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So.... Is this admission to hunting over "corn"?



Come on Richie... Be a man and admit it..

I've already posted that I run feeders year round multiple times in this thread..

You scared? Only people that would be scared are folks that kill off those piles..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So.... Is this admission to hunting over "corn"?



No. I just want the opportunity to hunt how I choose. Like the southern zone. I see plenty of deer without it but want every tool available in my shop if you understand the analogy.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 31, 2018)

8pointduck said:


> I would like to know how all these people who use or want to use corn took deer before they needed a crutch.I for one have  food plots but we do not hunt over them. That would be counter productive.



Dogs


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Richie... Be a man and admit it..
> 
> I've already posted that I run feeders year round multiple times in this thread..
> 
> You scared? Only people that would be scared are folks that kill off those piles..



I told you I aint skeered. I follow the rules weather I agree with them or not. I have experienced what happens if you don't follow the law . So I don't need the hassle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> No. I just want the opportunity to hunt how I choose. Like the southern zone. I see plenty of deer without it but want every tool available in my shop if you understand the analogy.



Oh, I understand... You hunt how you want and hope the laws change to fit the way you hunt.. 

The "truth" will set you free.. How many lbs of corn have you dumped this year? I've gone thru over 40 "50" lb bags of corn since May to keep my feeders running.. and they are still going!

Sad, you won't confess you dump corn.. You've started a dozen threads about "baiting" and how it should be legal but yet you "never" throw it out. Even after your club was called out.. and yet you wonder why we call you out.

Sad, really..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Richie... Be a man and admit it..
> 
> I've already posted that I run feeders year round multiple times in this thread..
> 
> You scared? Only people that would be scared are folks that kill off those piles..



Your probably in the southern zone where its legal and don't hunt within the 200 yards. so whats your point. So what. I don't have a problem with the way you hunt. You have a problem with the way I may or may not want to hunt.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

I guess the corn maze thing ain't gonna work out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You have a problem with the way I may or may not want to hunt.





I hunt in Wilkes! One county from you! In the Northern Zone!!

Sounds like you are admitting you hunt over corn with the "I may hunt" analogy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> I guess the corn maze thing ain't gonna work out.



I would get lost and trip over bags of dumped corn!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, I understand... You hunt how you want and hope the laws change to fit the way you hunt..
> 
> The "truth" will set you free.. How many lbs of corn have you dumped this year? I've gone thru over 40 "50" lb bags of corn since May to keep my feeders running.. and they are still going!
> 
> ...



Why would I confess to something that didn't happen. You want me to lie? By the book no matter what you think. Your boy josh even said he didn't say I way hunting over corn because I don't that's why he said that. He said the other members were the year before I joined. And speculated that it was still going on. If it is they are good at hiding it from me. The only thing that is sad is your obsession with me. You should be use to being wrong by now.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would get lost and trip over bags of dumped corn!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hunt in Wilkes! One county from you! In the Northern Zone!!
> 
> Sounds like you are admitting you hunt over corn with the "I may hunt" analogy..



Not at all just want the same laws. Whats fair is fair. Yeah I know life aint fair then you die. But that don't mean I have to like it.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 31, 2018)

browning stalker it was nice to have a somewhat legitimate discussion with you. I like it when you use your words. Although I am well aware that you are just living up to your initials.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 31, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Not at all just want the same laws. Whats fair is fair. Yeah I know life aint fair then you die. But that don't mean I have to like it.



Seriously now:
Well I agree with this statement completely only I wish corn was totally outlawed in the southern zone also and completely removed from any shelf in Ga.
My opinion don’t count but, thats how I wish it was anyway. I would rather prefer to supplemental feed statewide if anything and hunt that instead if legal. I joke sometimes though I never liked corn over better supplemental feed.
I do neither and just let God sort ‘em instead.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 1, 2018)

*Those Macon County deer, any south ga. deer*

living on crop fields of Corn, Soybeans and peanuts are the poorest, most malnourished , underfeed, about to die deer herd I have ever seen.

Nothing is better than big seed peas of any kind, it does not matter if they are planted or poured out of a bag.

s&r


----------



## Blackston (Feb 1, 2018)

Corn be werkin!!!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

That's about how many walked by me this year without corn though.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 1, 2018)

Uh Oh.  It's slowing down.  
The fire is going out at just over 750 posts, but still it was a pretty good run though.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

It will fire up here in a few. Richie's probably counting corn kernels and Slayers stocking up the meme feeder.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 1, 2018)

Anyone who has some corn left over please make some moonshine so we can all get together, have a drink, and talk about next deer season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Uh Oh.  It's slowing down.
> The fire is going out at just over 750 posts, but still it was a pretty good run though.



And Richie thought all of this thread was because of him.. 

I'm beginning to see it differently.. All day without my presence and we see what has happened...

This thread will hit the 1,000 mark.. Gauranteed!


----------



## jaydawg (Feb 1, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> Anyone who has some corn left over please make some moonshine so we can all get together, have a drink, and talk about next deer season.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 1, 2018)

This thread's got me getting up 30 minutes early each morn just to catch up on what I missed after going to bed the night before.  Should last till next bow season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Triple C said:


> This thread's got me getting up 30 minutes early each morn just to catch up on what I missed after going to bed the night before.  Should last till next bow season.



This thread won't last 2 more weeks unless the mods allow it too..

Question, when is the last time a thread in this forum closed at 1,000 posts?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Richie thought all of this thread was because of him..
> 
> I'm beginning to see it differently.. All day without my presence and we see what has happened...
> 
> This thread will hit the 1,000 mark.. Gauranteed!



Without your presence people got a word in edgewise. This thread wouldn't exist if I didn't create it. I'm just saying.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 1, 2018)

<!-- CSS Code -->
<style type="text/css" scoped>
.GeneratedMarquee {
font-family:Arial, sans-serif;
font-size:2em;
line-height:1.3em;
color:#CC0000;
padding:1.5em;

}
</style>

<!-- HTML Code -->
<marquee class="GeneratedMarquee" direction="left" scrollamount="6" behavior="scroll">BREAKING NEWS: THIS JUST IN TO GON FORUM...BEGINING WITH THE 2018 DEER SEASON, IF YOU HAVE CORNS ON YOUR FEET AND ARE CAUGHT HUNTING IN NORTH GEORGIA, YOU WILL NOW BE CHARGED WITH HUNTING OVER CORNS. IN RELATED NEWS, NOW THAT DEER SEASON IS OVER, A SEVERE CASE OF BOREDOM HAS STRICKEN THOUSANDS OF HUNTERS ACROSS GEORGIA AND SURROUNDING STATES. THOSE AFFECTED HAVE ALL FLOCKED TO GON FORUM AND INTO THIS THREAD. STICK WITH GON FORUM FOR THE LATEST FAKE NEWS AND MEMES       
</marquee>


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

So browning slacker. You admit to having corn feeders in your food plots. The real question is will you admit to hunting over them?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> So browning slacker. You admit to having corn feeders in your food plots. The real question is will you admit to hunting over them?



Hunting over corn is like playing t ball when you are 12.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Hunting over corn is like playing t ball when you are 12.[/QUOTE
> You sound like you have experience?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

There were no tee's when I grew up, Richard. The bats were wooden as the legs on your trough feeder.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> There were no tee's when I grew up, Richard. The bats were wooden as the legs on your trough feeder.


You are old school. Most feeders don't have wooden legs anymore. Unless it is homemade or you are a pirate. RNRRRRR.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Yall do know the definition of bait. Food used to entice fish or other animals of prey. It dosent say anything about planted or poured.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> So browning slacker. You admit to having corn feeders in your food plots. The real question is will you admit to hunting over them?



I've said a few times in this thread. I run feeders year round. No, I don't hunt over them. I run them all over. YOU are the only one that argues the fact and won't admit to anything. 

Grow a set and admit running feeders.. 

We all know you do it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Your probably in the southern zone where its legal and don't hunt within the 200 yards. so whats your point. So what. I don't have a problem with the way you hunt. You have a problem with the way I may or may not want to hunt.



Here is the proof!! I may or may not.. 

Come on.. just admit it..


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've said a few times in this thread. I run feeders year round. No, I don't hunt over them. I run them all over. YOU are the only one that argues the fact and won't admit to anything.
> 
> Grow a set and admit running feeders..
> 
> We all know you do it..



What you don't hunt over them? 
Are you sure? You seem like its no big deal. You are not man enough to admit it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yall do know the definition of bait. Food used to entice fish or other animals of prey. It dosent say anything about planted or poured.



And we all know a person that hides behind false statements...

That's you! Be a man Richie..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

I admit everything on here but there is only one person that still hides...

Be a man, Richie!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Own up to what you do.. You scared the GW will take your deer? Sure seems like it..

No biggie. You're deer needed another year or 2 to grow..

You embarrassed about shooting a small Buck after posting it here..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

I bet you Trout fish with corn..


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yall do know the definition of bait. Food used to entice fish or other animals of prey. It dosent say anything about planted or poured.



Unfortunately Richie, placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered doesn't apply to something sewn, plowed, drilled, and grown. You better go get some hash browns at Waffle House. It may be defined the same as bait there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you Trout fish with corn..



Or night crawlers...


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we all know a person that hides behind false statements...
> 
> That's you! Be a man Richie..


browning slacker
you can bark up that tree all you want for as long as you want there is nothing there. I will never admit to something that didn't happen. But you seem to be proud of the fact that you have feeders in your food plots.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Unfortunately Richie, placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered doesn't apply to something sewn, plowed, drilled, and grown. You better go get some hash browns at Waffle House. It may be defined the same as bait there.



Waffle House? Nah... Those folks worked harder placing bait in his plate then he actually spent on his deer...


----------



## 8pointduck (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Same way you do. Hunt travel routes, funnels, Hardwoods when they are dropping, scrapes, rubs, creek crossings, muscadines, persimmon trees. The usual natural attractants.



Then why do you need to hunt over corn?  I haven't looked at every post here so maybe someone has not asked this question.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Waffle House? Nah... Those folks worked harder placing bait in his plate then he actually spent on his deer...



How do we know your not hunting over your feeders? Were suppose to take your word for it?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

BTW spend all day tomorrow making memes. You are just a tool to promote my post.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> browning slacker
> you can bark up that tree all you want for as long as you want there is nothing there. I will never admit to something that didn't happen. But you seem to be proud of the fact that you have feeders in your food plots.



I don't lie... Big difference..

I post the truth. Always do. That's why I never get caught in stuff like you have in this thread.

Yeah, I run feeders. Run certain ones year round. I have all my feeders going right now. Killed pigs off of one. Plan to kill more pigs in a week. Going to run a trap line for 9 days too. Starting the 16th.. I have bait everywhere right now!! 

I'm not the one hiding anything.. You are!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How do we know your not hunting over your feeders? Were suppose to take your word for it?



I own up to what I do...

You are the one that won't and has been called out.. 

We all know what's happening in your club.. Not cause you've told us.. You have been back peddling this entire thread..

That's the norm for people breaking the law. I have nothing to hide. You sure do!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey Richie, why are you still trying to explain while I tell my story? 

What ya hiding?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you Trout fish with corn..



You can do it legally in certain bodies of water. But actually don't trout fish that often. I am a green fish fanatic. I like big bass and I cannot lie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Liar... Liar... Pants on fire...........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You can do it legally in certain bodies of water. But actually don't trout fish that often. I am a green fish fanatic. I like big bass and I cannot lie.



Cannot lie? Nope! Can't own up to anything either!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cannot lie? Nope! Can't own up to anything either!



I've taken ownership on everything and Richie has done nothing. 

Can't even tie his own shoes..

C'mon Richie.. You're complete "cluelessness" is exhausting.. You sound like Hillary Clinton defending you're actions towards Trump..

So.... when do you actually take charge and admit what you do??

Sad............


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Like I said you have the perfect initials for your view.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

browning slacker I am finally going to tell the truth. I have more views than the sticky on Georgia hunting and fishing laws.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Difference between Slayer and Richie..

Slayer = nothing to hide..

Richie = none of you're business...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> browning slacker I am finally going to tell the truth. I have more views than the sticky on Georgia hunting and fishing laws.



"You" have more views? You truly are that dense..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> browning slacker I am finally going to tell the truth. I have more views than the sticky on Georgia hunting and fishing laws.



Stupid is as stupid does..


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

It's like watching an episode of Live PD, but nobody got caught yet.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 1, 2018)

RNR is to Trump collusion as Browning Slayer is to Democrats.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Stupid is as stupid does..



Maybe we can get together and hunt over your baited plots sometime.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

You don't use those stump feeders to fool mister green jeans do ya?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

Why do you use feeders if food plots are so great? I'm not saying you have ever killed a deer over them. Not that you have or anything.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 1, 2018)

You better hope mister green jeans don't catch you at 199.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're welcome. You started this thread and now there have been over 4200 views. Wait until tomorrow. You'll see the number climb. Folks will get up and look forward to logging on and opening this thread.
> 
> You're "What if" thread is dead..



#199...



red neck richie said:


> You better hope mister green jeans don't catch you at 199.




So..... Richie, does my #199 mean anything? Only one man is hiding from bait? 

Admit your fault big man!!


----------



## meatseeker (Feb 1, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?



I say horse hockey. 
I guess cutting timber to improve browse is bait?
Or planting oak trees for future generations is bait?
Or putting out fertilizer on browse is bait?
If I hunt over my garden is that hunting over bait? I mean that’s my food and not for the Deer. 
If I pour a bag of corn out in a pine thicket is that bait? Yes it is IMO. 
This deep into this thread this may be off topic.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 1, 2018)

Poured out corn is bait. 
Food plot is a food plot. There is green browse everywhere growing. You just added another green field. 
Deer prefer corn. Open a bag and pour out that day. 
Foodplots take time and work. 
At my place u can pour corn down a road and see deer. Several deer

U can sit on a foodplot and may see deer. May not. 

Anyway don’t matter to me if u hunt over corn. Just saying what I see as different.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 1, 2018)

I admit, I have used both corn and night crawlers to catch trouts.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 1, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> I admit, I have used both corn and night crawlers to catch trouts.



I have never caught a trouts. Not nairieone.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 1, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I have never caught a trouts. Not nairieone.



Corn is like crack to those little stocker trouts........same as deer.  They have corn in common.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 1, 2018)

You ain't gotta be a "real fisherman" to catch a trout with corn.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 1, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> You ain't gotta be a "real fisherman" to catch a trout with corn.



is trout fishing with kern illegal?


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 2, 2018)

Almost turkey season!!! Corn nibblets and a trotline will get the whole flock. Helps if you put it in a good plot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> I admit, I have used both corn and night crawlers to catch trouts.



Fishing with night crawlers is like hunting over acorns. Fishing with corn is like hunting over corn. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 2, 2018)

Wanderlust said:


> Almost turkey season!!! Corn nibblets and a trotline will get the whole flock. Helps if you put it in a good plot.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 2, 2018)

I know and understand that food plots and a corn feeder are similar in that deer will use both. However, when the season gets long and under pressure, it's a lot easier to tuck a feeder into a sneaky spot n the thick. You can't move a food plot, but you can dump out corn anywhere, anytime.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 2, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Fishing with night crawlers is like hunting over acorns. Fishing with corn is like hunting over corn. Hope this helps.



Disagree.  If I dug up some red wigglers myself and fished with them (very effective also), that is hunting over acorns.  A tub of night crawlers from the gas station is hunting over corn.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 2, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> is trout fishing with kern illegal?



Much like corn with deer......it just depends one where u are.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 2, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Disagree.  If I dug up some red wigglers myself and fished with them (very effective also), that is hunting over acorns.  A tub of night crawlers from the gas station is hunting over corn.



So if I plant the corn, harvest and shell it and put it in the bag myself that is like hunting over acorns?  Well then that's what I do from here on in.......tell people I did it all myself!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 2, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> So if I plant the corn, harvest and shell it and put it in the bag myself that is like hunting over acorns?  Well then that's what I do from here on in.......tell people I did it all myself!!!



I guess.  Seems like a lotta work, though.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 2, 2018)

Think I'd rather just run by walmart n grab a bag of corn n dump it.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 2, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Think I'd rather just run by walmart n grab a bag of corn n dump it.



That's what I am going to do....I'm just going to tell everyone I did all that other stuff!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> RNR is to Trump collusion as Browning Slayer is to Democrats.



Hmmm. I never really thought about it like that. That's confusing.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Hmmm. I never really thought about it like that. That's confusing.



It's perfect analogy Elfiii lol. RNR supposedly baited, Browning went bonkers with no evidence, mainly based on his dislike for RNR's trolling nature.

Nailed it.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 2, 2018)

All because of Auburn's dossier haha


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 2, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Think I'd rather just run by walmart n grab a bag of corn n dump it.



If you dump it, they will come...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2018)

BeerThirty said:


> If you dump it, they will come...



Indeed


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Disagree.  If I dug up some red wigglers myself and fished with them (very effective also), that is hunting over acorns.  A tub of night crawlers from the gas station is hunting over corn.



I guess I wan't thinking in Suburban. I catch my own nightcrawlers myself. 

I don't trout fish with nightcrawlers, but I'll durn sure lay out a walleye or catfish on one. 

A substantial part of my formative years were spent crawling around on my hands and knees at midnight in the mud and other substances of a cowpasture with a headlamp strapped around my alternately sweating and freezing brow, catching nightcrawlers with my bare hands to sell for $20 a thousand so that town folks could buy them in little plastic tubs at the gas station and leave the containers on the creek bank for me to carry back out of the woods.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 2, 2018)

I love my southern Zone


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 2, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess I wan't thinking in Suburban. I catch my own nightcrawlers myself.
> 
> I don't trout fish with nightcrawlers, but I'll durn sure lay out a walleye or catfish on one.
> 
> A substantial part of my formative years were spent crawling around on my hands and knees at midnight in the mud and other substances of a cowpasture with a headlamp strapped around my alternately sweating and freezing brow, catching nightcrawlers with my bare hands to sell for $20 a thousand so that town folks could buy them in little plastic tubs at the gas station and leave the containers on the creek bank for me to carry back out of the woods.



There was a woods gully between houses in the neighborhood I grew up in, the debris around the edges always loaded with red wigglers.  I'd stop in there n dig em up n go spend the afternoon catching those little horn-headed fish n 3 inch bream in the creek that ran tween neighborhoods.  Caught a few ring neck snakes digging in the debris like that too.   I guess that's about as adventurous as it got.,.....aside from having cops called cause I was killing neighborhood squirrels with a BB gun.  Good times.

Didn't have any deer in the woods tween neighborhoods back then.  Theys fewer woods around there now and a LOT more deer.  It'd been a great spot for a corn pile ambush.


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 3, 2018)

*dont stop*

Keep feeding. They are still hungry.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2018)

Not sure if this has been said or not but this thread should be made a sticky. That is all.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 3, 2018)

You can tell it's the weekend......this thread got quiet!!


----------



## one hogman (Feb 3, 2018)

The real question SHOULD be why is it legal to bait in the Southern Zone and Not in the Northern Zone?? No one at DNR has given a good reason, no other game laws that I can see favor one zone over the other, and Lawmakers that made that decision were just wrong IMO!!!:


----------



## one hogman (Feb 3, 2018)

glynr329 said:


> A monkey with a gun can kill a deer over corn. (Sorry just a fact). As far as hunting over corn verses food plot. I have no problem with it as long as you put out corn all year and not just in a 4 to10' area. A food plot feeds lots of deer for many days. Usually a feeder puts out corn long enough for an un skilled person to kill a deer. (Sorry again)



So all the hunters in the Southern Zone that hunt over corn are monkeys and unskilled.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure if this has been said or not but this thread should be made a sticky. That is all.



This thread does not need to be made any more sticky than it already is.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Feb 3, 2018)

one hogman said:


> The real question SHOULD be why is it legal to bait in the Southern Zone and Not in the Northern Zone?? No one at DNR has given a good reason, no other game laws that I can see favor one zone over the other, and Lawmakers that made that decision were just wrong IMO!!!:



Just my two cents. I grew up hunting in Georgia and I got invited by one of my vendors to go on a hunt in Texas. I was ecstatic that I could go on this hunt. We showed up at the 18000 acre ranch and I was in disbelief that such a place existed. 

We all settled in and got debriefed on what to take  or what to pass on. The chef prepared us a phenomenal meal. I couldn’t believe that the next morning I was going to Be the first person in this particular stand that season. Didn’t sleep too much I was so excited. 

The guides woke us up and we had a quick but great breakfast. At this point I am thinking this is like hunting heaven. The guide packs a cooler for lunch. Now I am really liking how this place operates. 

I hop in the truck and head to the blind that so eagerly want to hunt. 45 minutes later I get dropped off, never left the property. I am thinking how little pressure these deer have vs back in Ga. 

The sun breaks over the horizon and I am in awe. View for days. About 15 minutes into the hunt I hear a feeder go off. Five minutes later there are roughly 50 deer converging on the feeder.  

At that moment I am taking it all in and it hit me. I felt like I was shooting fish in a barrel. Over the next few days I continued the routine but never dropped the hammer. 

To each there own but that is just not hunting in my book.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 4, 2018)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Just my two cents. I grew up hunting in Georgia and I got invited by one of my vendors to go on a hunt in Texas. I was ecstatic that I could go on this hunt. We showed up at the 18000 acre ranch and I was in disbelief that such a place existed.
> 
> We all settled in and got debriefed on what to take  or what to pass on. The chef prepared us a phenomenal meal. I couldn’t believe that the next morning I was going to Be the first person in this particular stand that season. Didn’t sleep too much I was so excited.
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought I wanted to hunt Texas too. Stories like this just make my spikes get their plaques done.


----------



## Tideup (Feb 4, 2018)

Set up 5 new feeders yesterday and checked the batteries and topped off the corn in 10 more&#55357;&#56846;. We keep ours running 365


----------



## Blisterapine (Feb 4, 2018)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Just my two cents. I grew up hunting in Georgia and I got invited by one of my vendors to go on a hunt in Texas. I was ecstatic that I could go on this hunt. We showed up at the 18000 acre ranch and I was in disbelief that such a place existed.
> 
> We all settled in and got debriefed on what to take  or what to pass on. The chef prepared us a phenomenal meal. I couldn’t believe that the next morning I was going to Be the first person in this particular stand that season. Didn’t sleep too much I was so excited.
> 
> ...



Yea that's a bummer.. totally agree that's not hunting. That being said , I like the law in S Ga allowing corn, I don't hunt it but I like to feed my deer without worry of wardens hassling me. I use it in my feeders with protein supplements for cameras and a safe place for the deer to feed without hunting pressure. 
I do not hunt my camera spots - even with daytime pics of shooters about.   That being said.. I don't sweat folks who do- if you hunt acorns falling , it's basically the same thing and n-one has a problem with that.


----------



## one hogman (Feb 4, 2018)

Blisterapine said:


> Yea that's a bummer.. totally agree that's not hunting. That being said , I like the law in S Ga allowing corn, I don't hunt it but I like to feed my deer without worry of wardens hassling me. I use it in my feeders with protein supplements for cameras and a safe place for the deer to feed without hunting pressure.
> I do not hunt my camera spots - even with daytime pics of shooters about.   That being said.. I don't sweat folks who do- if you hunt acorns falling , it's basically the same thing and n-one has a problem with that.



YOU said it,  food is food, the part I REALLY dislike is being hassled by mr, Greenjeans!!


----------



## Deernut3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Where i hunt corn = hogs.


----------



## boatbuilder (Feb 5, 2018)

To the top for 843.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 5, 2018)

Almost done?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2018)

Suscribing...


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2018)

one hogman said:


> The real question SHOULD be why is it legal to bait in the Southern Zone and Not in the Northern Zone?? No one at DNR has given a good reason, no other game laws that I can see favor one zone over the other, and Lawmakers that made that decision were just wrong IMO!!!:



Because hunters and people who live in the Northern zone don't want it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2018)

I always believed (right or wrongly) that the reason the game laws were slightly different in the southern zone is because that the northern zone's more hilly Piedmont section was not suitable for the large type Farms that are in the southern part of the state that are suitable for rotary irrigation and other styles of irrigation. All the large farming operations are mostly in the southern Zone. They paid lobbyists who paid the government officials to want the game laws very liberal for the sake of their farming. First it was no December break (like we used to have in the northern zone) and a longer hunting season than the northern Zone. Now that that has somewhat been equalized, baiting in the southern zone helps rid the farmers of some of their predatory deer populations.???

PS- Food plots are not baiting.
       More like habitat manipulation...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You better hope mister green jeans don't catch you .



I think you have more to worry about..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## jaydawg (Feb 7, 2018)

keep up the good work


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 7, 2018)

On one thread you say you don't hunt over bait but on brads troll thread you say you do. Which is it? Your talking out of both sides of your mouth. Are you a demrat? BTW congrats on your first deer.


----------



## jaydawg (Feb 8, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> On one thread you say you don't hunt over bait but on brads troll thread you say you do. Which is it? Your talking out of both sides of your mouth. Are you a demrat? BTW congrats on your first deer.





He'll never learn


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah its the same, but no one really cares.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You have a problem with the way I may or may not want to hunt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Tideup (Feb 8, 2018)

I hunt over CORN and food plots. My leases, my money and it's legal. Why should anyone else give a flip ?


----------



## jaydawg (Feb 8, 2018)

Tideup said:


> I hunt over CORN and food plots. My leases, my money and it's legal. Why should anyone else give a flip ?



They don’t...it’s all about slayer’s memes now


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 8, 2018)

Must have ducked the string same time the spin feeder went off.  Excuses, excuses
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=907353&page=2


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)

mizzippi jb said:


> Must have ducked the string same time the spin feeder went off.  Excuses, excuses
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=907353&page=2





Deer put his head down to eat corn the same time Richie was pushing his release..


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 8, 2018)

browning stalker did you read the  gon article with the comments about baiting in the northern zone? Apparently I'm not the only one in favor of it. Seems most people don't care one way or the other they are in favor of people hunting the way they choose to hunt. Watch , it may take a while for some of you foodplot guys to jump on the band wagon, but it will happen. It will be legal statewide eventually. I see were Alabama has it up for vote this year as well. If its so bad why are all these states allowing it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> browning stalker did you read the  gon article with the comments about baiting in the northern zone? Apparently I'm not the only one in favor of it. Seems most people don't care one way or the other they are in favor of people hunting the way they choose to hunt. Watch , it may take a while for some of you foodplot guys to jump on the band wagon, but it will happen. It will be legal statewide eventually. I see were Alabama has it up for vote this year as well. If its so bad why are all these states allowing it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 9, 2018)

:Ask not what this corn pile can do for you, but what you can do for this corn pile!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)

BeerThirty said:


> :Ask not what this corn pile can do for you, but what you can do for this corn pile!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 10, 2018)

I am so cornfused...


----------



## antharper (Feb 10, 2018)

HarryO45 said:


> I am so cornfused...



If u read all 800 and something post u are more than confused...lol !


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 11, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?


 
Bubba, standing at the local Walmart corn pallet has a better understanding of possible scientific outcomes than trained scientist. 

Here’s your sign. 

https://www.cdc.gov/prions/cwd/transmission.html


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 11, 2018)

I will be glad when they do legalize corn. Then even the clueless can kill a deer with little or no effort. I am so tired of all the man crying. I guess then it will be it is to heavy to carry or the guy  next door has more or better corn.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 14, 2018)

*Bubba, standing at the local Walmart*

https://www.cdc.gov/prions/cwd/transmission.html

What part of this article says baiting with corn was responsible?

jus ask'n

s&r


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## red neck richie (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Awe you made me a meme on Valentines Day. You really are a sweet guy even for an elitist. What kind of bait are yall using in them coyote traps?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



My kind of woman right there. I like women that can multitask.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 14, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> My kind of woman right there. I like women that can multitask.



That’s a huntress for sure.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 15, 2018)

Reckon these same folks against baiting throw a bare hook in the water when fishing huh?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> My kind of woman right there. I like women that can multitask.




Yep, she probably has clothes in the wash, dinner in the oven, and CORN on the way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Reckon these same folks against baiting throw a bare hook in the water when fishing huh?



No, we throw lures... Bait is for people who don't know how to fish..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 15, 2018)

*you were close*

Work is for people who don't know how to fish.

s&r


----------



## rosewood (Feb 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, we throw lures... Bait is for people who don't know how to fish..



Corn is a lure.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Corn is a lure.....



Oh, so your corn piles are artificial? Cool!

Try and tell the game warden that..


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow......


----------



## rosewood (Feb 15, 2018)

If lure implies artificial, why do you call it artificial lure, why not just lure?  Anything used to draw something to it is a lure, live or artificial.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2018)

rosewood said:


> If lure implies artificial, why do you call it artificial lure, why not just lure?  Anything used to draw something to it is a lure, live or artificial.



Not in the eyes of DNR. Like I said earlier, try that argument with a game warden at your corn pile and see if he agrees with you.. 



> "Um, Mr. Game Warden, that there corn pile is not bait. It's a lure just like Tink's 69..."



Good luck...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2018)

I can tell u how to hunt over bait in north Ga and be legal. 
As close as u want for deer.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 16, 2018)

noun
noun: lure; plural noun: lures

    1.
    something that tempts or is used to tempt a person or animal to do something.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not in the eyes of DNR.



I was talking by definition, not by how the DNR interprets it.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 16, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> How many of you hunt over a food plots but are against hunting over corn? Newsflash same thing. They are both man made attractants that didn't occur naturally. Weather you planted it or threw it out by hand it doesn't matter. You are hunting over bait. IMO. What say you?



Cornfields too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2018)

rosewood said:


> I was talking by definition, not by how the DNR interprets it.



DNR doesn't interpret that way. It is "their" definition.. 

You stick with Webster's Dictionary and see if it gets you out of a ticket. I think I'll go with the DNR and their definition of a lure vs bait. And if not the DNR, how about taking that ticket and fighting it in front of a judge. I bet the judge goes by DNR's definition and not Webster's.. Feel free to try and please, start a thread and let us know the results. It may turn into a thread like this one.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> DNR doesn't interpret that way. It is "their" definition..
> 
> You stick with Webster's Dictionary and see if it gets you out of a ticket. I think I'll go with the DNR and their definition of a lure vs bait. And if not the DNR, how about taking that ticket and fighting it in front of a judge. I bet the judge goes by DNR's definition and not Webster's.. Feel free to try and please, start a thread and let us know the results. It may turn into a thread like this one.



I don't plan on challenging them.  Why do you think I would?  I was merely defending the argument that a food plot is baiting and you took this debate down the road of people breaking the law.  No one is advocating breaking the law.

A food plot is doing something to lure or attract the deer and by Webster it is the same thing.  I am not stupid enough to challenge DNR on semantics.


And by the way, I can pour out bags of corn around my deer stand and the game warden will not say a thing.

Rosewood


----------



## antharper (Feb 16, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I can tell u how to hunt over bait in north Ga and be legal.
> As close as u want for deer.



I need to know !


----------



## jaydawg (Feb 16, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I can tell u how to hunt over bait in north Ga and be legal.
> As close as u want for deer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2018)

jaydawg said:


>



Soak corn in rock salt for a 1/2 day with water. Pour water and corn out in a spot before season. Do several times. Before season. Wait til all corn gone for the 10 day period. 
The nite before season or abouts do the same with corn and rock salt. 
Only pour the water out with the corn scent. It soaks in. 
No visible corn or mineral. The scent will be there and they will check. 
Is this how the law reads ?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 16, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Soak corn in rock salt for a 1/2 day with water. Pour water and corn out in a spot before season. Do several times. Before season. Wait til all corn gone for the 10 day period.
> The nite before season or abouts do the same with corn and rock salt.
> Only pour the water out with the corn scent. It soaks in.
> No visible corn or mineral. The scent will be there and they will check.
> Is this how the law reads ?



Good tip Kmack. Muscadine juice works well too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2018)

rosewood said:


> I don't plan on challenging them.  Why do you think I would?  I was merely defending the argument that a food plot is baiting and you took this debate down the road of people breaking the law.  No one is advocating breaking the law.
> 
> A food plot is doing something to lure or attract the deer and by Webster it is the same thing.  I am not stupid enough to challenge DNR on semantics.
> 
> ...



You don't plan on challenging them but yet you are trying to argue and give definition's of lure vs bait per Webster vs the DNR.


I could care less if you do it or not and which zone you are in.

You challenged the "definition".. And I don't care what your "opinion" is with the comparison of a food plot vs a corn pile. 

The definition's of all of them are in the regs. 

Funny how people's opinions drive how they do things and how they justify doing it..

As far as advocating breaking the law or not. I guess you haven't read the whole thread. We've had people say "I know you are breaking the law" to, I may or may not..


----------



## bullgator (Feb 16, 2018)

Deer will walk past corn to get to white oak acorns. Is hunting around white oaks a no-no too?


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 16, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Deer will walk past corn to get to white oak acorns. Is hunting around white oaks a no-no too?



Naw. If you didn't place it or plant it to hunt deer over, it ain't baiting. But I'm not opposed to it either way. Only elitist would think that. I don't really care how one chooses to hunt. The purpose of this post was to point out the hypocrisy. Weather you plant it to hunt deer over or pour it out its all a form of baiting. But I am in favor of it either way. However you choose to hunt. I think its wrong that they passed it the south but not the north.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 18, 2018)

915 --  Looks like it is going to force a decision.  I never would have believed it.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 18, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Soak corn in rock salt for a 1/2 day with water. Pour water and corn out in a spot before season. Do several times. Before season. Wait til all corn gone for the 10 day period.
> The nite before season or abouts do the same with corn and rock salt.
> Only pour the water out with the corn scent. It soaks in.
> No visible corn or mineral. The scent will be there and they will check.
> Is this how the law reads ?



Cheap vanilla extract works a lot better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 18, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> 915 --  Looks like it is going to force a decision.  I never would have believed it.



Why would you ever doubt it? I'm involved..I told you it would hit 1,000.. I'm a man of my word..


----------



## rosewood (Feb 18, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Naw. If you didn't place it or plant it to hunt deer over, it ain't baiting. But I'm not opposed to it either way. Only elitist would think that. I don't really care how one chooses to hunt. The purpose of this post was to point out the hypocrisy. Weather you plant it to hunt deer over or pour it out its all a form of baiting. But I am in favor of it either way. However you choose to hunt. I think its wrong that they passed it the south but not the north.



Apparently we are not allowed to debate the similarities or food plots vs piles of corn or point out hypocrisy, the regs are all that matter, we are not to question them...definitions by the legislators cannot be questioned...nor compared to Webster.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2018)

Stroker said:


> Cheap vanilla extract works a lot better.



Proof or link please.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Good tip Kmack. Muscadine juice works well too.



They eat ours off the vine at the house.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I think its wrong that they passed it the south but not the north.




Doesn't stop you from hunting over it..


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 19, 2018)

I pour out my musadine hulls after making wine. You should watch the deer and wildlife after they have eaten some.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2018)

77 more posts and we can close this thread. I know y'all can do it.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 19, 2018)

is killdee's brew considered baiting?


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 19, 2018)

I vote no hunting in the woods at all. Only from yer front porch


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 19, 2018)

deerbuster said:


> I vote no hunting in the woods at all. Only from yer front porch


I prefer the back porch so I don't break any laws for shooting across the state hwy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2018)

elfiii said:


> 77 more posts and we can close this thread. I know y'all can do it.



I think I'll go delete some of my stuff to keep it alive!


----------



## Stroker (Feb 19, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Proof or link please.



It's simple, soak you a little corn in salt and do the same with vanilla extract then take a taste test, your tongue will deliver the proof real quick. YTMV. Myself I prefer my salt on the rim of a 32 oz Margarita. Been using vanilla extract for over 30 years and have killed plenty of deer coming to it, no corn added. If you spill it on your clothes at least your spouse will let you in the house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2018)

Stroker said:


> It's simple, soak you a little corn in salt and do the same with vanilla extract then take a taste test, your tongue will deliver the proof real quick. YTMV. Myself I prefer my salt on the rim of a 32 oz Margarita. Been using vanilla extract for over 30 years and have killed plenty of deer coming to it, no corn added. If you spill it on your clothes at least your spouse will let you in the house.



That will work.


----------



## mattuga (Feb 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't stop you from hunting over it..



I enjoy it but that is one dead horse!  Especially without a meme to accompany it.


----------



## antharper (Feb 19, 2018)

I went to my lease in south ga this past weekend trying to shoot a coyote or hog and didn’t get either , sat in one of my deer stands one afternoon because their were some hog sign around my feeder, so I scattered 50 lb of corn in food plot Friday night and sat Saturday afternoon and had 26 deer in plot at one time, they wasn’t eating the wheat  !


----------



## antharper (Feb 20, 2018)

Hopefully we can all bait next season , I hunt both zones, y’all will like it , may even have some quail show back up !


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 20, 2018)

antharper said:


> Hopefully we can all bait next season , I hunt both zones, y’all will like it , may even have some quail show back up !



Was almost forced to try it when the southern zone legalized it. DIDN'T like it. Felt like an absolute fool out in the woods even being near it. Got sick to my stomach when I saw a corn bag on the side of the road. Sold out and went back to the northern zone. Pretty sure quail survival isn't dependent upon a corn kernel.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 20, 2018)

Stroker said:


> It's simple, soak you a little corn in salt and do the same with vanilla extract then take a taste test, your tongue will deliver the proof real quick. YTMV. Myself I prefer my salt on the rim of a 32 oz Margarita. Been using vanilla extract for over 30 years and have killed plenty of deer coming to it, no corn added. If you spill it on your clothes at least your spouse will let you in the house.



You can soak your corn in sugar water and rye grain  .....oh ... wait....wrong thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2018)

;;;;;


----------



## Stroker (Feb 20, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> You can soak your corn in sugar water and rye grain  .....oh ... wait....wrong thread.



This is a baiting thread, you would be baiting the ATF.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 20, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> You can soak your corn in sugar water and rye grain  .....oh ... wait....wrong thread.



Where....umm...exactly can I find this thread????


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Where....umm...exactly can I find this thread????



Google is your friend.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 20, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Google is your friend.



Unless you are in it for the long haul you can by it cheaper at the store. It is a good skill to have though incase.

Edited to remove unfit acronym.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 21, 2018)

Just curious.  How do you guys feel about baiting hogs?


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Just curious.  How do you guys feel about baiting hogs?



I enjoy it !


----------



## one hogman (Feb 21, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Reckon these same folks against baiting throw a bare hook in the water when fishing huh?



I am sure they do and I BET most are in the South hunting with corn they just don't wanna share with de North..


----------



## one hogman (Feb 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, we throw lures... Bait is for people who don't know how to fish..



Lures are BAIT you should just have a NEKKED hook!!


----------



## one hogman (Feb 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would you ever doubt it? I'm involved..I told you it would hit 1,000.. I'm a man of my word..



Easy to say you posted half of them with Sanford and Son


----------



## one hogman (Feb 21, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Apparently we are not allowed to debate the similarities or food plots vs piles of corn or point out hypocrisy, the regs are all that matter, we are not to question them...definitions by the legislators cannot be questioned...nor compared to Webster.



You gotta learn, on this Forum some Folks like the one you have went round and round with have ALL the answers, you hunt their way or you are wrong ,they set all the standards for what is right and wrong, and what is ethical, period!!  One reason this Forum  has run off many good folks, because their opinion ain't welcome here!!


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 21, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Just curious.  How do you guys feel about baiting hogs?



Corn fed pork taste delishious!!!


----------



## lampern (Feb 21, 2018)

How do we keep CWD out of Georgia?
Our first line of defense is to halt importation of all deer species. In Georgia, it is illegal to import any member of the deer family. Next, continue to prohibit canned hunting operations. Also, continue to prohibit baiting of deer for hunting, which facilitates the transmission of wildlife disease agents by concentrating sick deer with healthy deer. Discourage management practices that result in high concentrations of deer over small areas. Examples include supplemental feeding, baiting of deer, and lack of adequate doe harvest.

http://georgiawildlife.com/cwd


----------



## rosewood (Feb 21, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Corn fed pork taste delishious!!!



Yes they do!


----------



## rosewood (Feb 21, 2018)

lampern said:


> Discourage management practices that result in high concentrations of deer over small areas.



Not a problem, we keep the concentrations down by shooting them.  We call it "herd management".


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 21, 2018)

I do prefer corn fed over grass fed venision.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 21, 2018)

lampern said:


> How do we keep CWD out of Georgia?
> Our first line of defense is to halt importation of all deer species. In Georgia, it is illegal to import any member of the deer family. Next, continue to prohibit canned hunting operations. *Also, continue to prohibit baiting of deer for hunting, which facilitates the transmission of wildlife disease agents by concentrating sick deer with healthy deer.* Discourage management practices that result in high concentrations of deer over small areas. Examples include supplemental feeding, baiting of deer, and lack of adequate doe harvest.
> 
> 
> http://georgiawildlife.com/cwd




This does not stop CWD from coming to Georgia and there is no proof that this would stop CWD from spreading as there is no real proof as to how the disease is transmitted to begin with.  First and foremost though, baiting does not cause CWD and would be only 1 in many ways the disease COULD be transmitted.


----------



## lampern (Feb 21, 2018)

Well if the legislature legalizes statewide baiting over corn, they will be ignoring the professional wildlife biologists.


----------



## 44magpastor (Feb 21, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> This does not stop CWD from coming to Georgia and there is no proof that this would stop CWD from spreading as there is no real proof as to how the disease is transmitted to begin with.  First and foremost though, baiting does not cause CWD and would be only 1 in many ways the disease COULD be transmitted.



I tried to tell them the same thing.....smh.  

The bottom line is this, in my opinion:  A lot of people simply don't like baiting, and disease transmission is just a means to justify that position.  

I think a LOT of studies by wildlife biologist are heavily influenced by the preconceived opinions of their leaders, especially when it comes to baiting.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 21, 2018)

lampern said:


> Well if the legislature legalizes statewide baiting over corn, they will be ignoring the professional wildlife biologists.



What do you think they did when they legalized it in the southern part of the state???


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2018)

44magpastor said:


> The bottom line is this, in my opinion:  A lot of people simply don't like baiting, and disease transmission is just a means to justify that position.



You're right, I don't like baiting. It's cheating and it's a disease transmission vector. That's a twofer. 



44magpastor said:


> I think a LOT of studies by wildlife biologist are heavily influenced by the preconceived opinions of their leaders, especially when it comes to baiting.



I think the majority of them base their opinions on the science and the data. The science and data are just inconvenient for people who want to bait.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 21, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You're right, I don't like baiting. It's cheating and it's a disease transmission vector. That's a twofer.



And food plots are totally fair????


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> And food plots are totally fair????



He’s right. Food plots are more fair than corn. Unless your food plot is a corn field with green fields mixed in.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 21, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> He’s right. Food plots are more fair than corn. Unless your food plot is a corn field with green fields mixed in.



Is there a fairness chart I can look up?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

Deer hunting has turned into money. Deer hunters spend money. Everything they do cost money. There are exceptions to the rule. 
Corn is big money to a farmer. If no one put out corn some farmers would go belly up. 
China makes a lot of deer hunting products. Walmart sells us that. 
Deer hunting keeps a wheel turning.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Is there a fairness chart I can look up?



No. I just don’t want no one telling what is! I hunt this way. So should u. If u want the law changed. Go for it.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 21, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> No. I just don’t want no one telling what is! I hunt this way. So should u. If u want the law changed. Go for it.


Agreed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Is there a fairness chart I can look up?



Fair went out the window with the start of muzzle loaders hundreds of years ago.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> And food plots are totally fair????



Same as hunting over a harvested peanut field is fair or hunting a cut alfalfa hay field is fair. Isn't that what y'all do down there in South Georgia? I sure would.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 21, 2018)

Food plots are no different than briars or any other browse in the woods. It's growing vegetation out of the ground. It's the fact it's a wide open spot that drives corn beggars nuts. Some briars in the Midwest have as high protein as alfalfa due to the soil. I sit and watch deer eat wheat in strips and then walk in the briars and browse in there just as long. If you gathered all the tender wheat at the right time of growth, the rape after a couple of frosts, and next summers clover, and the threw the crap in a pile, it may start to get equal to corn(to some does with young ones, that's what you usually see in a plot). Watching them eat privet(12.9% protein) in a flood plain with a plot 100 yards away is amusing too. Corn beggars just need to sit on their corn pile and enjoy themselves.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Same as hunting over a harvested peanut field is fair or hunting a cut alfalfa hay field is fair. Isn't that what y'all do down there in South Georgia? I sure would.



I hunt clearcuts where timber has cut every tree from oaks to pines. No turkeys cause they sprayed to kill the green weeds with hens in them. Our little area looks like a Moab hit. We keep it knowing it will grow back and maybe we can get some turkeys back. Deer do ok. Hogs do great.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

My little food plots are about 1/4 acres where they use to set equipment to cut. Pines will grow back. Few years good cover and food.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s about money.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 21, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I hunt clearcuts where timber has cut every tree from oaks to pines. No turkeys cause they sprayed to kill the green weeds with hens in them. Our little area looks like a Moab hit. We keep it knowing it will grow back and maybe we can get some turkeys back. Deer do ok. Hogs do great.



A lot of that up here too Kmack. A lot of folks had to clear cut their land and sell the timber to keep it during the Obama recession.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 21, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Same as hunting over a harvested peanut field is fair or hunting a cut alfalfa hay field is fair. Isn't that what y'all do down there in South Georgia? I sure would.



There is no difference between putting a foodplot in the middle of the woods or piling up some corn in the same area as far as fairness goes but that's for each hunter to decide as both attract deer to an area They might not otherwise go to.  We hunt peanut fields as much as anyone else....we just add corn to them as well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> A lot of that up here too Kmack. A lot of folks had to clear cut their land and sell the timber to keep it during the Obama recession.



We hang on and try to improve what we have. We have good deer. Once it gets thick everywhere again we will have very good deer. Turkeys will take a while.


----------



## lampern (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.clarionledger.com/story/sports/2015/10/01/mdwfp-deer-biologist-baiting-hunting/73137266/



> The Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks Deer Program leader has resigned amid recent controversy over the legalization of hunting deer over bait.
> 
> Lann Wilf, Deer Program leader, tendered his resignation to the department on Sept. 16, just before the Commission on Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks gave final passage to a wildlife supplemental feeding regulation change.



And guess what? Mississippi has CWD!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess what in the 50tys we had the screw worm. 
Guess what this year humans had the flu bug.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

I just hope the cartle and pork and chicken farms are ok.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2018)

Does missippi have deer farms like Alabama.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 21, 2018)

Has CWD become prevalent in the southern zone in the last few years since baiting has been legal?


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Has CWD become prevalent in the southern zone in the last few years since baiting has been legal?



Not where I hunt , just a bunch of fat happy animals !


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

I do not know anybody that plants food plots, that don't expect to see deer show up in them. I feed corn year around but do not hunt over it, and baiting has been legal here for 50 years. I do hunt the trail they establish going back and forth from it. I usually kill one deer a year and most of the time it will be a doe. We all take advantage of any edge we can get to get our deer. The main problem I have is when people complain about the way other people hunt. People act like shooting a deer over corn is as easy as getting out of bed in the morning and putting your shoes on. I don't know where these people hunt, but I have been running a trail cam over the spot where I feed corn. I got thousands of pictures, but not one of them is a decent buck during daylight. I have a lot better chance of taking a nice deer in my food plot. I love food plots.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 21, 2018)

lampern said:


> https://www.clarionledger.com/story/sports/2015/10/01/mdwfp-deer-biologist-baiting-hunting/73137266/
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what? Mississippi has CWD!



Now tell me how they got it.  Neither Alabama or Louisiana allow baiting with Louisiana being separated by the mighty Mississippi River.  They have found 1 deer.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 22, 2018)

Doing my part here to move it along.  It's been around long enough to start going a little stale, all things CORNsidered.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> We hunt peanut fields as much as anyone else....we just add corn to them as well.



Aaaaand there it is. Conspicuous consumption.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

antharper said:


> Not where I hunt , just a bunch of fat happy animals !



I knew this was your post before I looked !

The ! Gave it away !!!


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 22, 2018)

lampern said:


> Well if the legislature legalizes statewide baiting over corn, they will be ignoring the professional wildlife biologists.



I killed a deer many years ago at a WMA.Their were 4 biologists at the check in station. I ask them how old my 125 lb field dressed 8 pt was.1 said 2 1/2,1 said 3 1/2,1 said 4 1/2 and one said 1 1/2.Everyone has an opinion not all are correct.


----------



## 44magpastor (Feb 22, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You're right, I don't like baiting. It's cheating and it's a disease transmission vector. That's a twofer.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the majority of them base their opinions on the science and the data. The science and data are just inconvenient for people who want to bait.



I guess you get to define cheating, and determine which disease transmission vectors are worse than others.....on behalf of us all.

As to the science and data that goes into wildlife studies:

I have no doubt biologists use science and data.  I also have no doubt that their conclusions are HEAVILY influenced by established opinions of professors, peers, and other professionals.  There is a LOT of bias in this field and its naive to suggest otherwise.

Suppose elfii is a wildlife professor at UGA.  You fundamentally don't like baiting and any study you were to conduct would be heavily influenced by that established opinion.  If you were a professor and asked your students to study the relationship of baiting to CWD.....The findings of those students would be heavily influenced by your opinions.  You know it and I know it.

Are ALL wildlife management studies biased and untrustworthy?  No.  But I would wager most of the people who "use data and science" to prove baiting is bad, felt that way before collecting the first piece of information.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 22, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Has CWD become prevalent in the southern zone in the last few years since baiting has been legal?



Not around me.
We know to spread the corn out and not pile it up like the northern zone folks.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 22, 2018)

Common sense defines cheating.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeap. Common sence tells me a lot. Like if I swing a hammer and miss the nail and hit my finger it hurts. 
It also tells me if deer are in the swamp, put corn down the road and feed them up. Less of a drag to the truck. 
After all I’m older now and wiser. Drive truck to deer. Makes sence to me.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 22, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Yeap. Common sence tells me a lot. Like if I swing a hammer and miss the nail and hit my finger it hurts.
> It also tells me if deer are in the swamp, put corn down the road and feed them up. Less of a drag to the truck.
> After all I’m older now and wiser. Drive truck to deer. Makes sence to me.



Smashing your finger isn't about common sense, it's about skill. It would tell me to go to the swamp. That way I'm hunting deer, I'm the hunter, and the deer aren't hunting corn. At the rate it's going, the govt. will be handing out food stamps for corn.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 22, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Yeap..
> After all I’m older now and wiser. Drive truck towards the corn pile. Shoot deer at corn pile from the truck. Drive truck over to pick up deer. Makes sence to me.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 22, 2018)

Baiting bill is in committee today. Be sure and contact your reps on the committee to voice your opposition.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2018)

44magpastor said:


> Suppose elfii is a wildlife professor at UGA.  You fundamentally don't like baiting and any study you were to conduct would be heavily influenced by that established opinion.  If you were a professor and asked your students to study the relationship of baiting to CWD.....The findings of those students would be heavily influenced by your opinions.  You know it and I know it.



I can top that. I've been a CPA for 30 years. I don't care how much I like the client or how badly I want them to succeed. The only thing that matters to me is the data. Opinions don't count in my business. "The bottom line" is all that matters.

And yes, any disease transmission vector that is an artificial one is worse than the naturally occurring ones. You should be able to figure out why on your own.

As for the cheating part I responded honestly to your comment:



> The bottom line is this, in my opinion: A lot of people simply don't like baiting, and disease transmission is just a means to justify that position.



Now it's your turn to be intellectually honest and admit you just want to use bait, hang the risk to the deer population.


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 22, 2018)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Baiting bill is in committee today. Be sure and contact your reps on the committee to voice your opposition.



Or support


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Smashing your finger isn't about common sense, it's about skill. It would tell me to go to the swamp. That way I'm hunting deer, I'm the hunter, and the deer aren't hunting corn. At the rate it's going, the govt. will be handing out food stamps for corn.



I missed my finger. Hit the nail. 
Food stamps for corn. Where did that come from. 
I don’t care if u go to the swamp and kill the deer. 
I’m shooting it in the road eating corn out the window of my truck. And proud of it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Fixed it for ya



Lols. Thanks Beagler.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 22, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I missed my finger. Hit the nail.
> Food stamps for corn. Where did that come from.
> I don’t care if u go to the swamp and kill the deer.
> I’m shooting it in the road eating corn out the window of my truck. And proud of it.



Lol. It just came out. They want corn legal. They'll be voting for corn assistance next. Just get somebody to shoot them for you. You can sit in the truck and listen to the radio and drink coffee and never get cold. Keep from inflicting more pain on that smashed trigger finger. haha Heck, they can load the deer too. Maybe cook it and put the fork to your lips.


----------



## lampern (Feb 22, 2018)

Bill was put on hold due to CWD being found in MS


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 22, 2018)

N.C should ban baiting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

How long has CWD been around.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 22, 2018)

So should Texas.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 22, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> How long has CWD been around.



Colorado mule deer, 60's. Captive mule deer I may add.


----------



## lampern (Feb 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> N.C should ban baiting.



Agreed!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Lol. It just came out. They want corn legal. They'll be voting for corn assistance next. Just get somebody to shoot them for you. You can sit in the truck and listen to the radio and drink coffee and never get cold. Keep from inflicting more pain on that smashed trigger finger. haha Heck, they can load the deer too. Maybe cook it and put the fork to your lips.



A friend of mine had it that way. He has passed now. 

I hold the hammer with my trigger finger hand. If I miss the nail my mashed finger is not the trigger finger. 
I feed them out my bedroom widow now also. Lift window and shoot. I watch the outdoor channel as I hunt. I can call it hunting. Can’t I.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Colorado mule deer, 60's. Captive mule deer I may add.



They been feeding deer here sence I can remember. 
30ty years.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 22, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> A friend of mine had it that way. He has passed now.
> 
> I hold the hammer with my trigger finger hand. If I miss the nail my mashed finger is not the trigger finger.
> I feed them out my bedroom widow now also. Lift window and shoot. I watch the outdoor channel as I hunt. I can call it hunting. Can’t I.



Nope, just a cold blooded bedroom shooter.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> A friend of mine had it that way. He has passed now.
> 
> I hold the hammer with my trigger finger hand. If I miss the nail my mashed finger is not the trigger finger.
> I feed them out my bedroom widow now also. Lift window and shoot. I watch the outdoor channel as I hunt. I can call it hunting. Can’t I.



Help a friend out...
How do you keep the rifle scope from dinging up the bottom of the bathroom window when you shoot from it?
The bottom of my window and the top of my scope are taking a beating!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2018)

one hogman said:


> You gotta learn, on this Forum some Folks like the one you have went round and round with have ALL the answers, you hunt their way or you are wrong ,they set all the standards for what is right and wrong, and what is ethical, period!!  One reason this Forum  has run off many good folks, because their opinion ain't welcome here!!



Not all of you can be "elitists" like us... The only difference between us "elitists" and the others is we're not lazy and we do a little more work than dumping a bag of corn..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Just curious.  How do you guys feel about baiting hogs?



With a lure (like corn scent) or with actual bait like corn?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2018)

lampern said:


> Well if the legislature legalizes statewide baiting over corn, they will be ignoring the professional wildlife biologists.



Nothing new here.. They've been ignoring them forever!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Is there a fairness chart I can look up?



Like it would matter to you.. You shoot deer over corn in the northern zone and admit it here on GON..


----------



## 44magpastor (Feb 22, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I can top that. I've been a CPA for 30 years. I don't care how much I like the client or how badly I want them to succeed. The only thing that matters to me is the data. Opinions don't count in my business. "The bottom line" is all that matters.
> 
> And yes, any disease transmission vector that is an artificial one is worse than the naturally occurring ones. You should be able to figure out why on your own.
> 
> ...




Funny....baiting is legal where I hunt....but I don't do it.  I've had a good bit of success hunting pinch points and in oak flats, over the past 30 years.  But I think it's wrong to target baiting,  on the basis of disease transmission....especiallly if you are perfectly willing to use other artificial disease transmission vectors.

It's laughable to blast baiting, because of the risk of transmitting disease, as you plant wheat, between rows of planted pines.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Help a friend out...
> How do you keep the rifle scope from dinging up the bottom of the bathroom window when you shoot from it?
> The bottom of my window and the top of my scope are taking a beating!



I use a tripod. Got a chair also. 
Rifle sits in the tripod. When u see deer just sit on down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2018)

This one is history.


----------

